# مواد كيماوية جديدة خفية في طعامك



## ام الرور (9 مايو 2010)

مواد كيماوية جديدة خفية في طعامك

إذا قرأتَ ما كُتب على علبة حساء واكتشفت بأن مستوى الصوديوم أقل من المتوقع، أو مادة معلن عنها بأنها "أقل سكر" أو خالية من الـ"غلوتامات

أحادية الصوديوم" (MSG) عندها بتوجب عليك أن تحذر الخطر!!!!!!

فقد تكون الشركة الحديثة نسبياً" "سينوميكس" هي المسؤولة عن انخفاض مستويات الصوديوم والسكر في عدة منتجات غذائية تباع في البقاليات. من المرجح أنهم يضعون مواد كيماوية لك في هذه اللحظة من دون إعلامك ومن دون حتى أن تلاحظ أنت... وتبعاً للقانون، ليسوا مرغمين على إعلامك!

تعاقدت شركة "سينوميكس" مع كرافت، ونستلة، وكوكا كولا، وكامب بيل للحساء، من أجل إضافة مواد كيماوية تغطّي على الطعوم المرّة بتعطيل مستقبلات الطعوم المرّة في اللسان... بحيث تستطيع الشركات تخفيض مستويات السكر والصوديوم من الملح بما يعادل نصف الكمية المعتادة من دون التأثير على الطعم.

وقد رفضت جميع الشركات التصريح عن أسماء الأطعمة والمشروبات والمنتجات التي أضيفت أو ستضاف إليها هذه المواد الكيماوية... وليس من المطلوب التصريح عن هذه المواد على لائحة المكونات بشكل مفصل، بل تُعتبر من "المنكهات الصناعية" بدون أي تفصيلات.

تمكنت "سينوميكس" من الحصول على موافقة إدارة الأغذية والأدوية الأمريكية (FDA) وتصنيفها كآمنة بشكل عام من قِبل رابطة مصنّعي الطعوم والمستخلصات، خلال فترةٍ لا تتعدى السنة ونصف، اعتماداً على دراسة للأمان على الجرذان والتي استمرت لثلاثة أشهر فقط..

إن المنتجات الغذائية الأكثر ترجيحاً احتواءها على هذه المواد الكيماوية الجديدة تتضمن الحساء، عصائر (الفواكه والخضار)، البوظة والصلصات.

المصدر: Natural News April 10, 2008

في يوم من الأيام قد نأكل علبة من الطين أو الفضلات ولن نشعر بطعم سيء أبداً، لأنها ستكون حاوية على مواد كيماوية لعرقلة وتغيير جميع مستقبلاتنا الحسية الذوقية! هذا مجرد مثال على الدهاء الخبيث عند مصانع الأغذية!

إن مذاق الأطعمة المصنعة بشكلها الصرف كريه ما لم يُضاف لها ألوان صناعية ومواد منكّهة، ملح، سكر، وغالباً ما تضاف الـ MSG لتحسين الطعم وفتح الشهية.

في الوقع، سيكون طعم معظم المنتجات الغذائية الصناعية مرّاً للغاية إذا لم تُعدّل، وهذا يعود لعدة أسباب منها عملية الطبخ على درجة حرارة قوية، وإضافة الكافيين (للمشروبات الغازية مثلاً).

فماذا تستطيع شركات الغذاء مثل نستلة، كادبيري شويبس، كامب بيل للحساء وكوكا كولا.. أن تفعل؟

تستخدم هذه الشركات التجارية شركة "سينوميكس" المختصة في تقنية استخدام العمليات الحيوية في الصناعة والتي تستطيع أن تتلاعب بنجاح ببراعم التذوق لديك بواسطة مواد كيماوية مركّبة.

وتمكنت الشركة حالياً من تطوير عدّة مواد كيماوية والتي هي على الرغم من عدم احتوائها على نكهة خاصة بها إلى أنها تفعّل أو تثبط المستقبلات الحسية في فمك التي تستطعم بالطعام.

تستطيع هذه المواد الكيماوية أن تحاكي أو تعزز من النكهة، المذاق الحلو والمالح، ويُراد منها التقليل من استخدام السكر والملح والـ MSG في الأغذية المصنّعة.

حتى أن إحدى مواد"سينوميكس" الكيماوية يعطي طعماً مبرّداً مثيراً للغرائز، رغم أننا لم نسمع عن مبتكرات هذه الشركة إلا منذ زمن قريب!

تملك "سينوميكس" حالياً 113 براءة اختراع، و371 أخرى في الانتظار في الولايات المتحدة وأوربا وأماكن أخرى حول العالم.

درس موجز عن براعم التذوق:

لقد درستَ عندما كنتَ في المدرسة أن هناك عدة مناطق على لسانك تحس بالنكهات بشكل مختلف عن بعضها. فمثلاً يُُقال بأن براعم التذوق للطعم الحلو تتمركز في طرف اللسان بينما براعم التذوق للمر تكون في آخره.

ومازالت خريطة براعم اللسان الذوقية تُدرّس إلى اليوم رغم ثبوت عدم صحّتها منذ عقود. الحقيقة هي أن كل برعم من براعمك الذوقية يحتوي من 50 إلى 100 مستقبل ذوقي لكل طعم. ما معناه أنك تستطيع أن تتذوق كل الطعومات الموجودة بأيٍ من براعم التذوق على لسانك.

وبالإضافة إلى الطعمات التقليدية: الحلو والحامض والمالح والمر التي سمع عنها الجميع، فإن لسانك يستطيع الاستطعام بطعم خامس أساسي وهو: umami (طعم الغلوتامات الشهي الموجود في العديد من الأطعمة اليابانية ولحم الخنزير المقدد بالإضافة إلى الـ MSG).

كما أن هناك جدل حول ما إذا كان هناك مستقبل حسّي سادس للدهون على لسانك.

إن البراعم الذوقية ليست موجودة بغرض المتعة فقط بل إنها تساعد على معرفة ما إذا كان الطعام فاسداً، غير ناضج أو ضار بالصحة... هذا ما يدعونا إلى الإبقاء على براعمنا الذوقية طبيعية ما أمكن وقادرة على إتمام وظيفتها بشكل كامل في التذوق.

قد تكون براعمك الذوقية تخدعك الآن:

تقوم شركة نستلة منذ فترة بالترويج لمنتج حاوٍ على معززات النكهة من إنتاج "سينوميكس". لكنك لن تعرف أبداً لأن المزيج الكيماوي موضوع تحت المكونات المدونة سابقاً على معظم الأغذية الصناعية تحت عنوان: "منكّهات صناعية".

تعمّقتُ أكثر بالموضوع ووجدت بأن أول منتج بِيع من قِبل نستلة يتضمن هذه "المحتويات المنكّهة الطعم" هو مرق يُستخدم كأساس في الحساء واليخنات.... لذا إذا كنت تستخدم أياً من منتجاتهم التي تحوي "المنكّهات الطبيعية"، أنصحك بأن تكون كثير الشك والحذر!!

في هذه الأثناء، بما أن الكمية المستخدمة من هذه المواد ضئيلة (أقل من جزء للمليون) فإنها لم تضطر إلى الخضوع لعملية الموافقة من قبل إدارة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية المطلوبة عادة لإطلاق الإضافات الغذائية. فبدلاً عن عملية الـ FDA المطوّلة ما كان على الشركة إلا أن تُصنّف موادها بأنها آمنة بشكل عام من قبل "رابطة مصنّعي الطعوم والمستخلصات" وهو أمر يستغرق أقل من ثمانية عشر شهراً.

أما بالنسبة للأمان، حسناً هناك هذا الاختبار لمرة واحدة على الجرذان ولمدة ثلاثة أشهر لا غير. هذا صحيح!! دراسة لمرّة واحدة على مدى ثلاثة أشهر تكفي على ما يبدو لإقناع أغلبية مصنّعي الأغذية بأن هذه المواد الكيماوية الغير مسبوقة الاستخدام آمنة لك ولعائلتك لتأكلوها!!!!

لسوء الحظ، فإن هذه المواد الكيماوية المعدّلة لبراعم التذوق على ما يبدو الآن ظهرت هنا لتبقى، حيث أنه في أوائل هذا الشهر وسّعت كل من شركة كوكا كولا ونستلة اتفاقيات تمويل البحوث مع "سينوميكس".

إذا كنتَ تريد طعاماً خالياً من المواد الكيماوية..تفادي الأغذية الصناعية أصبح أمراًَ أكثر أهمية من ذي قبل... على الأقل قاطِع المنتجات الحاوية على "منكّهات صناعية".

تستطيع بسهولة التمييز بين الطعام الحقيقي والصناعي لأن الطعام الحقيقي:

· يُزرع ولا يُصنّع.

· فوضوي الشكل ليس أنيق ومرتب.

· ذو نوعية متباينة وليس دائماً نفس النوع.

· يتلف وليس نضراً/طازجاً للأبد!

· ألوانه ونسيجه يشع بالحياة وليس باهت وبلا طعم.

· مليء بالنكهة طبيعيّاً وليس صناعيّاً.

· مرتبط بقوة بالأرض والثقافة.

يحتوي الطعام الحقيقي على نكهات لذيذة لن ترغب براعم التذوق لديك أن تفوّتها أبداً!

لذا خذ استراحة من البقاليات والسوبرماركت، واذهب إلى أسواق الفلاحين المحليّة... ستجد هناك طعاماً كاملاً وطازجاً سيجعل براعم تذوقك في سعادة وإشباع، وستبقى أنت في صحة جيدة.
المصدرhttp://www.mariamnour.com/ar/main.php?view=get_news&idsnews=465&idtitle=20&idpage=40&part=cat


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي العزيزة على هذه المعلومات المفيدة وآمل من الجميع أن يستجيبوا لنصيحتكِ.


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ام الرور (13 مايو 2010)

*العلاج بتدليك المسارات .... عالج نفسك بنفسك*

تدليك المسارات والتدليك الذاتي (قائمة المقالات)



تسري الطاقة في جسم الإنسان عبر أربعة عشر مساراً حيث يرتبط كل مسار بعضو محدد ويحوي المسار على الألوف من النقط منها ما يسمى نقط الأم ومنها ما يسمى نقط الأولاد. 
ينشأ المرض نتيجة الاختلال في سريان الطاقة في هذه المسارات الذي يسببه النظام الغذائي الغير مناسب لجسم الإنسان أو الحالة النفسية السيئة. 
ويعتبر تدليك المسارات أحد العلاجات الشافية من عدد كبير من الحالات المرضية شرط أن تمارس من قبل شخص خبير في هذا المجال حيث يقوم بفحص مسارات الجسم ويحدد المسارات الضعيفة ويعمل على تقويتها عن طريق العمل على نقاط محددة الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تحسين جريان الطاقة في الجسم وفي ما يلي بعض الحالات الشائعة التي التي يساعد تدليك المسارات في شفائها: 

- آلام الظهر. 
- الصداع والشقيقة (ألام الرأس). 
- آلام الرقبة. 
- الأوجاع المشتركة وقلة الحركة. 
- المشاكل الحيضية. (الشهرية). 
- مشاكل الهضم. 
- عوارض رئوية (متعلقة بداء الربو وداء الرئة). 
- جروح بسبب الرياضة. 
- الاكتئاب. 

يمكن للإنسان أن يعمل على تدليك نفسه بنفسه بشكل يومي من خلال التركيز على بعض النقط الهامة في الجسم... وتعتبر هذه التمارين مكملة لنظام الماكروبيوتيك حيث لا بد من اتباعهما معاً لأخذ أقصى استفادة ممكنة، الأمر الذي يساعد على التغلب على الكثير من الضغوطات والمشكلات اليومية التي نواجهها. 

f
هذا فيديو يوضح التدليك الذاتي وتقنياته
http://www.baytallaah.com/videos/videoplayer.php?fname=doin.flv&title=Do%20In


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (14 مايو 2010)

goooooooooooooooooood


----------



## ام الرور (14 مايو 2010)

*السرطان حقيقة وعلاج*

لجلدية 

إن أكثر ما يسبب الأمراض الجلدية المنتجات الحيوانية كاللحوم والأسماك والبيض ومشتقات الحليب ثم في المرتبة الثانية السكر وعصير الفواكه والزيوت وغيرها من الأطعمة ين المتطرفة. وفي الواقع، لا ينبغي منع خروج الزيادات الضارة الناجمة عن الإفراط في تناول هذه الأطعمة، بل ينبغي تشجيع خروجها، والانقطاع في الوقت نفسه عن استهلاك الأغذية المسببة لهذه الأمراض. أما معالجة الأمراض الجلدية، فتستوجب اتباع المريض لنظام الماكروبيوتك الغذائي النموذجي، وتجنبه للأطعمة التالية إلى أن تتحسن حالته: 

1- المنتجات الحيوانية على اختلاف أنواعها. 
2- الحنطة السوداء. 
3- الأطعمة الين المفرطة على اختلاف أنواعها، كالفواكه والحلويات. 
4- الأطعمة غير المطبوخة، كالسلطات مثلاً. 
5- منتجات الطحين. 
6- الخل الحديث التحضير (لا يؤكل الخل إلا بعد مرور شهرين على تحضيره). 

أما العلاجات الخارجية التالية، فتساهم أيضاً في معالجة الأمراض الجلدية كونها تسرّع عملية تخلي الجسم من الزيادات الضارة: 

ا - كمادات الأوراق المجففة والزنجبيل المبشور: 
تجفف الأوراق الخضراء في الظل كأوراق اللفت أو الدايكون أو الفجل حتى يتحول لونها إلى الأصفر ثم إلى البني. ثم تغلى قبضتان أو ثلاث قبضات من هذه الأوراق حتى تتلون الماء بلون بني فاتح. تطفأ النار ويضاف مقدار كرة صغيرة من الزنجبيل المبروش (الموضوع في قطعة قماش). وعند الاستخدام تبلل منشفة بماء النقوع ثم تعصر وتوضع على المنطقة المصابة. 

2- غسول نخالة الأرز: 
توضع نخالة الأرز في كيس من القماش ثم يوضع الكيس في ماء ساخن جداً ويقلب حتى تذوب النخالة ويصبح لون المياه أصفر. عندها تمسح المنطقة المصابة بقطعة قماش مبللة بماء نخالة الأرز. 

3- غسول رماد الخشب: 
يضاف رماد الخشب إلى مياه ساخنة جداً، يمزج ويترك إلى أن يترسب الرماد في قاع المياه. عندها تستخدم المياه لغسل الجلد أو تبلل قطعة قماش بهذه المياه وتمسح بها المنطقة المصابة. 

4- كمادات الدايكون (الفجل الياباني الأبيض): 
يستخدم فجل الدايكون الطازج مباشرة على المنطقة المصابة لمعالجة الحكة التي ترافق المرض الجلدي. وإن لم يتوافر فجل الدايكون يمكن استبداله بالبصل وأفضله لهذه الحالة الصغير. 

5- زيت السمسم: 
يوضع زيت السمسم مباشرة على المنطقة المصابة في حال تمزق الجلد. 

وبالإضافة إلى هذه العلاجات الخارجية، يتوجب على المصاب بالأمراض الجلدية أن 
يتجنب استخدام الأغطية الصوفية أو المصنوعة من الخيوط الصناعية ويستعيض عنها 
بالأغطية القطنية. كما ويتوجب عليه أن يرتدي ملابس مصنوعة من القطن أو الخيوط 
الطبيعية النباتية الأخرى، كالكتان مثلاً، ولاسيما في ما يتعلق بالملابس الداخلية التي تلتصق بالجسم. 

ونوصي المريض أيضاً باستخدام الصابون الطبيعي كصابون زيت الزيتون مثلاً بدلاً من الصابون المصنع كيميائياً والشامبو. ولا بد من الإشارة إلى أن الأمراض الجلدية تظهر في غالب الأحيان عندما تصبح الأمعاء والكليتان غير قادرة على التخلص من السموم. وبالتالي من الضروري وضع كمادات ساخنة على هذه الأعضاء لتقويتها وتنشيطها. وفي هذه الحالة، تعتبر كمادات الزنجبيل الساخنة أو أكياس الملح المحمص الكمادات الأكثر فعالية، هذا مع ضرورة اتباع نظام الماكروبيوتك الغذائي النموذجي. 

سرطان الجلد 

سرطان الجلد من أخطر الأمراض الجلدية، ويتوجب على المصاب به أن يتبع نظام الماكروبيوتك الغذائي النموذجي، وأن يتجنّب مختلف الأطعمة ين ويانغ المتطرفة، بالإضافة إلى تجنّب الأسماك والفواكه والسلطات والجوز والبذور. ومن الضروري أن يمضغ المصاب بسرطان الجلد طعامه جيداً لاستعادة نوعية الدم الجيدة. ففي الواقع، يتوجب على المريض بداء السرطان أياً كان نوعه، أن يمضغ كل لقمة من: 100 إلى 200 مرة. وان هذه المقاربة تجعل معالجة سرطان الجلد عملية سهلة نسبياً ونجاحها مضمون عملياً في جميع الحالات. 

أما الطب الحديث، فيعالج سرطان الجلد بالإشعاع والعلاج الكيميائي واستئصال الورم جراحياً. وهو بالتالي يعالج عوارض السرطان من دون معالجة أسبابه. ولذا يعاود المرض الظهور بعد فترة بالرغم من إزالة عوارضه الخارجية. وفي غالب الأحيان، لا تكون الأمراض الجلدية خطيرة، باعتبار أن التخلص من السموم يسمح للأعضاء الداخلية وأنسجة الجسم بالاستمرار في أداء عملها على نحو طبيعي. أما الإفراط في تناول أطعمة ضارة على نحو مستمر، فيجعل الجسم يخزن هذه الزيادات الضارة. 

التراكم 

في هذه المرحلة، يفوق حجم الزيادات الضارة مقدرة الجسم على التخلص منها بالطرق الطبيعية أو غير الطبيعية أو عن طريق الأمراض الجلدية. عندها، تتجمع هذه الزيادات في أطراف الجسم، ولاسيما في المناطق المفتوحة على الخارج كالأنف والأذن والرئة والكليتين والأعضاء الجنسية. 

أ- الجيوب الأنفية: 
الجيوب الأنفية من أبرز المناطق التي تتجمع فيها الزيادات. فالمخاط يتجمع في الجيوب الأنفية ويخرج عبر الأنف والعينين. وعندما تدخل الأتربة أو حبوب اللقاح عبر فتحة الأنف، تحدث الأغشية المخاطية تفاعلاً في محاولة منها لدفع هذه الزيادات نحو الخارج. ويعرف هذا التفاعل بالحساسية أو حمى الكلأ. 
من الممكن معالجة هذه الحالة، عن طريق وضع كمادات الماء أو الزنجبيل الساخن على الجلد إلى أن يحمر، على أن تتبع هذه العملية بوضع لصوق اللوتس التي تساعد على إزالة الاحتقان المخاطي. أما تحضير لصوق اللوتس فيتم على النحو التالي: تبشر جذور اللوتس الطازجة من دون تقشيرها (وهي متوافرة في متاجر الأغذية الطبيعية أو المتاجر الآسيوية)، ثم يضاف إليها الزنجبيل المبشور بنسبة 5% وإذا كان المزيج مائياً أكثر من اللزوم، يضاف إليه مقدار 10 إلى 15 % من الدقيق الأبيض. وبعد أن يخلط المزيج جيداً، يوضع بسماكة 1.5 سم تقريباً على منطقة الجيوب الأنفية وبخاصة على الجبين وحول الأنف، ثم يغطى الجلد برباط قطني لتثبيت المزيج في مكانه. تتم هذه العملية ليلاً قبل الخلود إلى النوم، ثم يزال المزيج عن الجلد في اليوم التالي عند الاستيقاظ. 

وإن تكرار هذه العملية لعدة ليال متتالية يسمح للمريض بالتخلص من المخاط الذي تراكم في الجيوب لسنوات عديدة، حتى وإن ظهر في هيئة حصاة متكلسة يتخلص منها الجسم في غالب الأحيان عن طريق العطس. 

ب- الأذن الداخلية: 
إن تراكم الدهون والمخاط في الأذن الداخلية يتسبب بألم مزمن وضعف في السمع قد يبلغ حد فقدان السمع. وفي الآونة الأخيرة، تزايدت حالات الإصابة بالصمم على مختلف درجاته وبلغت نصف عدد السكان في الكثير من الدول المتقدمة. أما تشخيص أمراض الأذن الداخلية، فيتم بالضغط على النقاط الواقعة في المنطقة الجوفاء تحت الأذن مباشرة. ويشير الألم الناجم عن الضغط على هذه النقاط إلى بداية تراكم المخاط في الأذن الداخلية. ولمعالجة هذه الحالة، لا بد من اللجوء إلى أخصائي في الطب الطبيعي الذي يعتمد أساليب خاصة في العلاج أهمها الكي بالموكسا. ويمكن أيضاً اعتماد علاج آخر مفيد يتمثل برسم حركة دائرية حول كل أذن بواسطة سيجارة مشتعلة تمسك على بعد نصف سم تقريباً من الجلد، وبعد إتمام عدة دورات يشعر المريض بالدفء يتسرب إلى جسمه، ولاسيما في منطقة الكليتين، لأنهما ترتبطان بالأذنين. 

ج- الرئتان: 
غالباً ما تتراكم الزيادات على اختلاف أنواعها في الرئتين. وبالإضافة إلى العوارض الجلية لهذه الحالة، والمتمثلة بالسعال وباحتقان الصدر، يمكن تشخيص هذه الحالة عن طريق الضغط بواسطة الأصابع على المنطقة الواقعة تحت الأوتار الصوتية في وسط الحلق. فإن الشعور بالألم لدى الضغط على هذه المنطقة يشير إلى تراكم المخاط في الرئتين، مع إمكانية تحول هذه الزيادات إلى نوع من الكييسات أو إلى ورم سرطاني. ولمعالجة هذه الحالة، توضع كمادة زنجبيل على منطقة الرئتين في الجزء الأمامي أو الخلفي من الجسم. ويمكن وضع الكمادة مرة كل يوم لمدة 10 أيام أو أسبوعين، فهي تساعد على تذويب التراكمات في هذه المنطقة من خلال تنشيط دوران الدم. 
يشكل دخان التبغ السبب الأكثر شيوعاً للإصابة بسرطان الرئة، حتى أن واحداً من كل عشرة مدخنين يصاب بهذا الداء الذي يؤدي في معظم الحالات إلى الوفاة نظراً لصعوبة لحظه وإمكانية انتشاره بصورة مبكرة في الكبد والدماغ والعظام. 

د- الثديان: 
غالباً ما يؤدي تراكم الفائض في هذه المنطقة إلى تصلب الثديين وتكون الكييسات. وفي العادة، يتراكم الفائض في الثديين في هيئة مخاط وحمض دهني، وكلاهما يتجلى بشكل سائل ين لزج أو ثقيل. وتتحول هذه التراكمات إلى كييسات تماماً كما يتحول الماء إلى الجليد، وذلك عندما يتم استهلاك أطعمة كالمثلجات والسكر وعصير البرتقال والمشروبات الخفيفة وغيرها من المشروبات الباردة بشكل منتظم. فلهذه الأطعمة كلها تأثير مبرد يجعل التراكمات المخزنة تتبلور. 
أما الطريقة الأساسية لمعالجة هذه الحالة فتتمثل، بالإضافة إلى اتباع نظام غذائي صحيح، بإذابة هذه الترسبات الصلبة. 

ه- الأمعاء: 
في العديد من الحالات، يتراكم الفائض في الجزء السفلي من الجسم في هيئة مخاط ودهون تغطي جدار الأمعاء، مما يؤدي في غالب الأحيان إلى تمدد الأمعاء وانتفاخ البطن. وإن عدداً هائلاً من الأميركيين في الولايات المتحدة يعانون من هذه الحالة. 

و- الكليتان: 
تشكل الكليتان مركزاً دائماً لتراكم المخاط والأحماض الدهنية، سيما وأنهما تتصلان بالخارج عن طريق المثانة والمسالك البولية. وتنشأ المشاكل عندما تعجز هذه المواد عند المرور عبر شبكة الخلايا الدقيقة في هذه الأعضاء. وفي هذه الحالة، تنتفخ الكليتان وتتراكم المياه داخلهما. وبما أن الجسم يعجز في هذه الحالة عن التخلص من السوائل، تتركز هذه الأخيرة في الساقين، فتنتفخان وتضعفان. وفي الوقت نفسه، يعاني الشخص المصاب بهذه الحالة من فرط التعرّق. 
وإذا حدث وتناول الشخص المصاب بهذه الحالة كمية كبيرة من الأطعمة المسببة بتأثير مبرد، كتلك التي ذكرناها في معرض حديثنا عن كييسات الثدي، تتبلور تراكمات المخاط والدهون وتتحول إلى حصاة. ولإذابة الحصاة، لابد للمريض من تناول أطعمة تساعد على تذويب هذه التراكمات. وتعتبر الخضر كفجل الدايكون والزنجبيل واللفت فعّالة لمثل هذه الحالة، يمكن طهوها في الحساء مع خضر أخرى، أو تناولها نيئة ومبشورة في حالة الدايكون. ونشير هنا إلى ضرورة اتباع نظام الماكروبيوتك الغذائي النموذجي. 
أضف إلى ما تقدم أن استخدام كمادات الزنجبيل الساخنة يومياً يجعل الحصى الكلوية تذوب وتصغر حجماً، أو حتى تتفتت، مما يسمح لها بالمرور عبر الحالب إلى المثانة حتى يتخلص منها الجسم نهائيا عبر التبول. 
وفي بعض الحالات، يكون فتات الحصى كبيراً جداً بحيث يصعب مروره عبر الحالب، مما يسبب ألماً حاداً مشابهاً للألم الذي يصاحب التهاب الزائدة الدودية. ولكن التهاب الزائدة الدودية يكون مصحوباً بالحمى، بينما التخلص من الحصاة الكلوية لا ترافقه أية حمى. وإن لم يستطع المريض تحمل الألم وقصد المستشفى، يعمد الطبيب إلى إخضاعه لعملية جراحية يتم من خلالها إستئصال الحصاة. ولكن هذه العملية غير ضرورية، إذ يمكن إزالة الألم باستخدام كمادات الزنجبيل الساخنة، أو شرب الكثير من شاي البانشا الساخن. فهذا العلاج يؤدي إلى اتساع الحالب ويسمح للحصاة بالمرور عبره. وفي غضون ذلك، يتوجب على المريض الإمتناع عن تناول الأطعمة المالحة باعتبارها تجعل الحالب ينقبض وتزيد من حدة الألم. وللشعور بمزيد من الراحة، يمكن استخدام طريقة الكي بالموسكا أو بالسيجارة على نقطة الكلية الواقعة فوق الكاحل من الجانب الداخلي للساق. 
في الواقع، يمكن التخلص من الحصاة الكلوية بسهولة تامة، وذلك عن طريق الإلتزام بالنظام الغذائي النموذجي والعلاجات الإضافية المذكورة أعلاه. 

ز- الأعضاء الجنسية: 
يشتد تراكم الفائض لدى الرجال في غدة البروستات، مما يؤدي إلى اتساعها، وتكون الترسبات الدهنية الصلبة أو الكييسات فيها ومن حولها. وغالباً ما تشكل هذه الحالة السبب الرئيس للإصابة بالعنة ( أي العجز الجنسي). أما معالجة هذه الحالة، فتكون باتباع نظام الماكروبيوتك الغذائي النموذجي، بالإضافة إلى وضع كمادات الزنجبيل بشكل منتظم على منطقة المثانة، ولتعزيز المقدرة الجنسية، يتوجب على الرجال ألا يفرطوا في الأكل. 
أما لدى النساء، فيتراكم الفائض في غالب الأحيان في الأعضاء الجنسية لاتصالها بالخارج، مما يؤدي في العادة إلى تكون الكييسات في المبيض أو قنوات فالوب. وفي كثير من الحالات، يمنع تراكم المخاط والدهون في المبيضين أو في قنوات فالوب مرور البويضة أو الحيوان المنوي فيتعذر حدوث الحمل. 
وفي الواقع، يمكن التخلص من التراكمات كافة بالطرق التي شرحناها أعلاه. أما معالجة العوارض من دون النظر في أسباب التراكمات، كتناول الأدوية وإجراء العمليات الجراحية، من دون تغيير العادات الغذائية الضارة، فيجعل المريض ينتقل إلى المرحلة التالية، أي مرحلة التخزين. 

"سرطان المثانة" 

يمتص الدم المواد الكيمائية التي يشتمل عليها التبغ، ثم تخرج هذه المواد من الجسم عبر البول. 
وإن هذه المواد المسببة للسرطان تحتك على الدوام بالمثانة. فتزيد من مخاطر الإصابة بسرطان المثانة. 

التخزين 

في هذه المرحلة، يختزن الفائض بمختلف أشكاله في الأعضاء الداخلية ومن حولها، مما يؤدي إلى خلل في وظيفة هذه الأعضاء. ففي جهاز دوران الدم مثلاً، يتراكم الفائض غالباً في القلب ومن حوله وأيضاً في أنسجة القلب وفي الشرايين ومن حولها. إن هذه التراكمات الدهنية تضعف مقدرة القلب الوظيفية وتعيق مرور الدم عبر الشرايين مما يؤدي إلى الإصابة بنوبة قلبية. ولعل أبرز أسباب هذه المشكلة تناول الأطعمة المشتملة على كميات كبيرة من الدهون المشبعة والصلبة. 

وبالرغم من أن الأطباء وأخصائيي التغذية يدركون العلاقة القائمة بين الدهون والكولستيرول وأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية، إلا أنهم غالباًً ما يتناسون تأثير السكر ومشتقات الحليب التي تساهم إلى حد بعيد في نمو هذه الأمراض. 
وفي الجسم، تتحول البروتينات والكربوهدرات والدهون التي نستهلكها إلى بعضها البعض، بحسب الكمية المستهلكة من كل نوع ومدى حاجة الجسم لها في وقت من الأوقات. 

فعندما يتناول الإنسان من هذه المواد كمية تفوق حاجته الفعلية، يسعى جسمه للتخلص منها. ولكن غالباً ما يفوق الفائض مقدرة الجسم على التخلص منه، فيختزن هذا الفائض في الكبد على هيئة كربوهدرات، وفي العضلات على شكل بروتين، وفي بقية أنحاء الجسم في هيئة حموض دهنية. 

وفي العادة تتوزع الترسبات الدهنية في القلب على نحو غير متساو. فعلى سبيل المثال، قد يحتوي جانب من القلب على ترسبات أكثر من الجانب الآخر. وإن توزع الترسّبات على نحو غير متوازن يشكل أحد أسباب عدم انتظام النبض القلبي. وإن استمر تخزين الفائض على هذا النحو، يصبح التنفس صعباً. وبما أن المخاط يتراكم في الرئتين، بينما تتراكم الترسبات الدهنية في القلب، تعجز الرئتان عن امتصاص الأكسجين وتفريغ ثاني أكسيد الكربون. 

ويعكس رأس الأنف حالة جهاز دوران الدم وبخاصة القلب، بحيث يرتبط الجانبان الأيمن والأيسر من الأنف بالجانبين الأيمن والأيسر من القلب على التوالي. فإذا كان الجانب الأيسر من الأنف أكثر تصلباً من الجانب الأيمن نتيجة تراكم الدهون الصلبة، فهذا يدل أيضاً على تراكم الدهون في الجانب الأيسر من القلب أكثر منه في الجانب الأيمن، وينجم عن ذلك عدم اتساق ضربات القلب مما يؤدي في غالب الأحيان إلى نفاخ القلب. 

والوجه بأكمله يعكس حالة القلب، فإن كان الوجه منتفخاً أو أحمر اللون، يكون القلب هو أيضاً متورّماً ومتمدداً. أما الوجه الشاحب، فيشير إلى أن دوران الدم في القلب ضعيف، وإلى أن أنسجة القلب لا تنال قسطاً كافياً من الدم. أضف إلى ذلك أن البشرة الزيتية أو الدّهنية تدل على تراكم الترسبات الدهنية حول القلب، تماماً كما تدل البثور واللطخ على الأماكن التي تتراكم فيها الدهون في القلب. فعلى سبيل المثال، البثور التي تظهر في الجانب السفلي الأيسر من الوجه، تشير إلى وجود نسبة عالية التركيز من الترسبات الدهنية في الجانب السفلي الأيسر من القلب. 

انتكاس الدم واللمف المزمن والمؤدى إلى السرطان 

عندما يمتلئ الدم بالمخاط والدهون، يتراكم الفائض في الأعضاء، وتتأثر في المقام الأول الرئتان والكليتان، فتختل وظيفتها كأعضاء منقية للدم، مما يؤدي إلى مزيد من التدهور في حالة الدم والجهاز اللمفاوي. ونشير في هذا المجال إلى أن استئصال اللوزتين يساهم في تدهور الجهاز اللمفاوي، بحيث يعجز هذا الأخير عندها عن تنقية نفسه، الأمر الذي يسبب التهاب الغدد اللمفاوية وتورمها. وبالتالي، تضعف نوعية الدم، وبخاصة الكريات الحمراء فيه والتي تفقد مقدرتها على أن تكون خلايا طبيعية، فتتحول إلى خلايا سرطانية منتكسة. من ناحية أخرى، يؤدي ضعف وظائف الأمعاء إلى انحلال الدم، سيما وأن خلايا الدم والبلازما تنشأ بمجملها عن الأمعاء الدقيقة. وفي بعض الحالات، تغطي طبقة من المخاط والدهون زغب الأمعاء الدقيقة. عندها تصبح حالة الأمعاء حمضية مما لا يسمح بإنتاج نوعية سليمة من الدم. 

التغذية وأسباب السرطان 

ينشأ السرطان عن الانحلال المزمن للدم والسائل اللمفاوي، ويترافق مع تدهور حالة الجسم عموماً. وفي البدء، يسعى الجسم إلى تركيز الخلايا السرطانية في منطقة معينة للحؤول دون انتشارها. والواقع أن تركيز الخلايا السرطانية مرتبط بنوعية الأطعمة المتسببة بنمو هذه الخلايا. 

وفي العادة يتم التمييز بين نوعين من السرطان بحسب السبب. 

فالنوع الأول ينشأ عن الفرط في تناول أطعمة يانغ كالبيض واللحوم والأسماك وبعض أنواع مشتقات الحليب. 

أما النوع الثاني، فينجم عن فرط استهلاك أطعمة من نوع الين كالمشروبات الخفيفة والسكر والحامض والمنبهات والحليب والمنتجات الكيميائية والطحين المكرر والمعجنات والتوابل. 

فإذا ما ظهر السرطان في الأجزاء العميقة من الجسم أو أصاب الأعضاء المتلازنة يانغ (المذكورة أعلاه)، يكون السرطان ناجماً عن استهلاك أطعمة من نوع اليانغ. 

أما السرطان الناجم عن أطعمة ين، فينمو في العادة في الأجزاء المحيطية من الجسم أو في الأعضاء ين الجوفاء. 

ولكن هذا التصنيف ليس مطلقاً، فبالرغم من أن السرطان ينشأ نتيجة تغلب أحد العاملين، إلا أن العامل المضاد يتسبب هو أيضاً في نمو السرطان ولو بمقدار ضئيل، فعلى سبيل المثال، تعمل الأطعمة ين على تنشيط النمو السرطاني الذي ينشأ عن الإفراط في تناول الأطعمة يانغ. ومثال آخر على ذلك أن شعب الأسكيمو لم يعرف داء السرطان إلى أن اجتاحت موطنه المنتجات الضارّة الوافدة من الحضارة الحديثة كالسكر مثلاً. وإن اقتحام هذه المنتجات الين المفرطة لغذائهم قد شكل المحفّز الضروري لأطعمتهم اليانغ مما أدى إلى نمو أنواع مختلفة من السرطان. 

أضف إلى ذلك أن أجزاء العضو الواحد قد يختلف بعضها عن البعض، فيكون بعضها ين فيما البعض الآخر يانغ. فعلى سبيل المثال، يمكن تقسيم المعدة إلى منطقة أكثر تمدداً تفرز حمضاً قوياً، وإلى البواب الأكثر تلازناً والذي يفرز حمضاً ضعيفاً، والمنطقة المتمددة هي ين أكثر، بينما البواب يانغ أكثر، مثله مثل المعى الإثني عشر. وبالتالي فإن السرطان الذي يظهر في الجزء الين يكون من نوع الين وينتج عن أطعمة مثل السكر والأرز الأبيض المكرر والدقيق الأبيض وغيرها من الأطعمة ين. أما السرطان الذي يظهر في المنطقة اليانغ، فينجم عن فرط استهلاك أطعمة من نوع اليانغ، كاللحوم والبيض والأسماك وغيرها. 

وبما أن الشعب الياباني يستهلك كميات كبيرة من الأطعمة ين، تزداد في هذا البلد نسبة الإصابة بسرطان المعدة، أما أنواع السرطان الأخرى، كتلك التي تنجم عن استهلاك الدهون المشبعة، فهي أكثر انتشاراً في أميركا. من ناحية أخرى، يشكل القولون الصاعد الجزء الأكثر ين من المعي الغليظ، بينما يشكل المستقيم الجزء الأكثر يانغ، وهو أكثر تلازناً وضيقاً. أما الجزء المستعرض والجزء النازل من القولون، فكلاهما يجمع بين صفات من نوع الين واليانغ على حد سواء. 

وبالتالي، إذا نشأ السرطان في القولون الصاعد، يكون من نوع الين وينجم عن الإفراط في تناول أطعمة ين كالعسل والدقيق الأبيض المكرر والحليب وعصير الفواكه والسكر والسكارين وغيرها. وبالعكس ينشأ السرطان في المستقيم عن الفرط في استهلاك أطعمة من نوع اليانغ كالبيض واللحوم وبعض الأجبان، علماً بأن الأطعمة ين تساهم هي أيضاً في نمو سرطان المستقيم. أما سرطان القولون المستعرض والقولون النازل، فينشأ عن فرط استهلاك مزيج من الأطعمة ين ويانغ. 

أضف إلى ما تقدم أن سرطان الكبد والطحال والبنكرياس ينجم عن فرط استهلاك الأطعمة يانغ، مثله مثل الأورام السرطانية التي تنمو في الجزء الأكثر تلازناً من الدماغ. 

وفي الواقع، من السهل نسبياً إزالة أورام الدماغ من طريق النظام الغذائي النموذجي ذلك أن: 

(1) الأورام التي تظهر في جزء متلازن من الجسم تنمو ببطء شديد 
(2) ووفرة الدماء التي تبلغ الدماغ تشير إلى أن تغير نوعية الدم يؤثر بسرعة على حالة الدماغ. 

أما سرطان المعي الدقيق، فيكون في العادة من نوع الين، إلا أن بعض أطعمة اليانغ قد تساهم هي أيضاً في نموه. 

وفي ما يتعلق بسرطان الرحم وسرطان الثدي، فكلاهما ينشأ عن اتحاد الين واليانغ. فالدهون المشبعة التي تشتمل عليها اللحوم والبيض ومشتقات الحليب، تمتزج بمفاعيل السكر وغيرها من المنتجات الين لتولد هذه الحالة. 

وبالنسبة لسرطان البروستات، فهو ينتج بصورة عامة عن فرط في الأطعمة ين المتطرفة، إلا أنه يعتبر يانغ أكثر من السرطانات الين الأخرى، مثله مثل سرطان القولون النازل. 

أضف إلى ما تقدم أن سرطان الجلد ينجم عن فرط استهلاك الأطعمة ين كالحليب والسكر والعسل، الممزوجة بأنواع أخرى من الأطعمة الحيوانية يانغ. ويمكن اعتبار بعض الأمراض الجلدية كالصداف والأكزيما واللطخ البيضاء أو البنية كحالات مبكرة للإصابة بالسرطان. 

مقاربة الحمية للسرطان 

تعتمد معالجة السرطان على معرفة ما إذا كان السرطان من نوع اليانغ أو الين، وذلك من خلال تحديد مكان نمو السرطان وحالة المريض العامة وعاداته الغذائية. وأياً كان نوع السرطان، يتوجب على المريض أن يتبع نظام الماكروبيوتك الغذائي النموذجي مع إجراء بعض التعديلات البسيطة. ففي حالة السرطان اليانغ، يتم التركيز على العوامل الين. وفي مختلف الأحوال، ينبغي أن ينقطع المريض عن الأطعمة الين واليانغ المتطرفة، باعتبارها تشكل أحد أهم أسباب النمو السرطاني. أما إن تعذر تحديد نوع السرطان، أي معرفة ما إذا كان من نوع الين أو اليانغ، فينصح المريض عندها باعتماد نظام غذائي متوازن ووسطي. 

وبالإضافة إلى ضرورة اتباع نظام الماكروبيوتك الغذائي النموذجي، لا بد من أن يدرك المريض أن للغذاء علاقة مباشرة بمرضه، مما يفرض عليه أن يغير من طريقة تفكيره ويعدّل عاداته الغذائية ويراعي على وجه الخصوص عدم الإفراط في الطعام، لاسيما وأن السرطان عارض من عوارض الفائض والزيادة. من هنا يتوجب على المريض أن يهتم بأمرين أساسيين هما: 

أولاً: مضغ الطعام جيداً، إذ ينبغي أن يمضغ المريض كل لقمة مائة مرة على الأقل ويفضل أن يمضغها مائتي مرة إلى أن يمتزج الطعام باللعاب. 

ثانياً: التوقف عن الأكل قبل الخلود إلى النوم بثلاث ساعات على الأقل، ذلك أن الطعام الزائد وغير المستهلك يغذي الخلايا السرطانية ويسرّع نمو السرطان. 

وفي ما يتعلق بالشراب نوصي المصاب بداء السرطان ألا يشرب إلا إن شعر بالعطش. كما وننصحه بممارسة الرياضة قدر المستطاع، ومحاولة نسيان مرضه والعيش بسعادة وبشكل طبيعي ما استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلاً. 

أما عائلة المريض وأصدقاؤه، فينبغي أن يساعدوه على تجاوز المرض بتفهمهم لأهمية التغذية الصحية في شفائه، وأن يسندوه في أوقات الشدة والألم ويجنبوه الإحباط والتشاؤم. وبالتالي، من الضروري أن يتعلم المريض وأفراد عائلته أصول الطبخ الصحي، وأن يستعلموا عن أسباب السرطان وكيفية مواجهته والشفاء منه، مع الإشارة إلى أن إمكانية شفاء المريض تبقى قائمة طالما يحتفظ المريض بحيويته وتعلّقه بالحياة، وحتى لو ساءت حالته مع العلاج الكيميائي والإشعاعي والجراحي. أما الحالات الأكثر خطورة، والمعروفة بالمرحلة النهائية من السرطان، فتستدعي مزيداً من التيقظ والانتباه. ففي هذه المرحلة، يكون السرطان سريع الإنتشار، وتشتد آلام المريض ويفقد شهيته للطعام والحياة. وإن هذه الحالات تستوجب في المقام الأول أن يعطى المريض غذاء صحياً. ويمكن في الواقع أن يطهى الطعام بشكل طبيعي طالما أن المريض قادر على المضغ والبلع، أما إن تعذر عليه ذلك، فعندها يطهى له الطعام بطريقة خاصة ليصبح ناعماً ومائياً كالقشدة. فعلى سبيل المثال تهرس الحبوب والخضروات والبقوليات والأطعمة الأخرى قبل تقديمها للمريض، على أن تتم عملية الهرس يدوياً وليس بواسطة الخلاط. 

علاجات خارجية 

1.كمادات الزنجبيل: 
تحضر كمادات الزنجبيل بالطريقة المعتادة، وتوضع لوقت قصير فقط على المنطقة المصابة بغية تنشيط الدورة الدموية، ثم تتبع مباشرة بلصوق القلقاس. ونحذّر من استخدام كمادات الزنجبيل الساخنة بشكل متكرر أو لفترة طويلة لأنه قد يؤدي إلى نمو السرطان، وبخاصة إن كان من نوع الين. وبالتالي، فإن استخدام كمادات الزنجبيل في علاج السرطان ما هو سوى عملية تحضيرية تسبق لصوق القلقاس ولا تشكل علاجاً مستقلاً بحد ذاتها. ولذا لا ننصح بوضعها لأكثر من خمس دقائق. 

2. لصوق القلقاس: 
يمكن الحصول على القلقاس من متاجر الأغذية الطبيعية، ويفضل استخدام الحبات الصغيرة لعمل اللصوق. ولتحضير اللصوق، يقشر جلد القلقاس ويبشر الجزء الأبيض اللزج مع 5% تقريباً من الزنجبيل المبشور. 
يبسط الخليط على قطعة من القطن أو القماش، بسماكة 1.25سم، ثم يوضع اللصوق على المنطقة المصابة بالسرطان بحيث يكون الخليط المبشور في اتصال مباشر مع الجلد. 
توضع لصوق القلقاس البارد على المنطقة المصابة مباشرة بعد إزالة كمادة الزنجبيل. ويمكن تثبيت اللصوق في مكانه بواسطة ضمادة وتركه لمدة أربع ساعات. بعد مرور هذه الفترة، يبدأ اللصوق بفقدان فعاليته، مما يستوجب استبداله بآخر. إن شعر المريض بقشعريرة نتيجة التأثير المبرد للصوق القلقاس، يعاد استخدام كمادات الزنجبيل لمدة خمس دقائق. 
فإذا استمرت القشعريرة مع ذلك، فمن الممكن تحميص قليل من الملح البحري في مقلاة، ثم وضعه في منشفة ووضع المنشفة على اللصوق، شرط ألا يتم تسخين المريض جيداً. 
وفي الواقع، إن للصوق القلقاس تأثير فعّال في إخراج السّموم السرطانية من الجسم، وبخاصة الكربون وغيره من المعادن التي تشتمل عليها الأورام السرطانية، مما يؤدي إلى تقلّص الورم تدريجياً مع استمرار العلاج. ويلاحظ عند تغيير اللصوق، أن لون الخليط الفاتح يصبح داكناً أو بنياً ويصحبه تغيّر في لون الجلد دلالة على كمية الكربون والمعدن التي يتم إخراجها من طريق الجلد. 
يمكن الحصول على لصوق القلقاس جاهزاً أو تحضيره في المنزل. وان لم يتوافر القلقاس يتم استبداله بالبطاطا العادية على الرغم من أنها تقل فعالية عن القلقاس. وفي هذه الحالة، يحضر الخليط بمزج 50 إلى 60% من البطاطا المبشورة مع 40% إلى 50% من الخضر الورقية. 

3. لصوق الحنطة السوداء: 
يستخدم لصوق الحنطة السوداء للمريض الذي يعاني انتفاخ البطن نتيجة لاحتباس السوائل. وإذا أزيلت هذه السوائل جراحياً، قد يشعر المريض براحة مؤقتة ولكن حالته ستسوء بعد مرور بضعة أيام. ويحضر لصوق الحنطة السوداء بخلط طحين الحنطة مع المياه الساخنة إلى أن يصبح المزيج صلباً. يوضع الخليط على المكان المنتفخ في الجسم وبخاصة البطن، بسماكة 5.2 سم فعلى سبيل المثال، في حالات استئصال الثدي، تنتفخ الغدد اللمفاوية الواقعة في العنق والذراعين، ويمكن معالجة هذا الإنتفاخ بوضع كمادات الزنجبيل على الأماكن المنتفخة لمدة خمس دقائق ثم استبدالها بلصوق الحنطة السوداء. ويتم تغيير اللصوق مرة كل أربع ساعات. وبعد إزالة اللصوق، نلاحظ أن الإنتفاخ قد تقلص والسوائل بدأت تغادر الجسم عبر الجلد. ونشير إلى أن مفعول لصوق الحنطة السوداء سريع ويظهر بعد مرور يومين أو ثلاثة أيام تقريباً. 

ونشير في النهاية إلى إمكانية معالجة معظم أمراض السرطان من دون اللجوء إلى هذه العلاجات الخارجية، بل إن نسبة 20 إلى 30% فقط من الحالات السرطانية التي بلغت مراحلها النهائية أو أدت إلى مضاعفات نتيجة علاجات سابقة تستدعي استخدام العلاجات الخارجية. أضف إلى ذلك أن نظام الماكروبيوتك الغذائي النموذجي والعلاجات الخارجية تستخدم لمعالجة مختلف الأورام غير السرطانية والكييسات المتحوصلة، بما في ذلك أورام المخ وكييسات الثدي وكييسات المبيض والأورام الليفية. 
وفي علاج الحالات السرطانية المستعصية، لا بد من أن نأخذ في عين الإعتبار العوامل التالية لمعرفة مدى قدوتنا على معالجتها: 

ا - بنية المريض وتركيبته الخلقية. 
2- خضوع المريض لعمليات جراحية سابقة تضعف من قدرته على محاربة المرض، كاستئصال اللوزتين أو الزائدة الدودية بالإضافة إلى العقاقير الطبية التي سبق وتناولها. 
3- تفهم المريض وعائلته وأصدقائه للحالة التي يعاني منها، وتقديرهم للحياة وشعورهم بالامتنان تجاه من يقدم لهم يد المساعدة، ولكن أيضاً إدراكهم لأهمية القوى الطبيعية التي وضعها الله في الجسم البشري كي تساعد الإنسان على مقاومة الأمراض. 
المصدرhttp://www.baytallaah.com/articles_reader.php?id=52


----------



## ام الرور (16 مايو 2010)

*داء السكّري*

داء السكّري (قائمة المقالات)



Diabetes داء السكري 

يعتبر داء السكري من الأمراض المزمنة في المجتمعات الأمريكية العصرية فهنالك (20) مليون مصاب. داء السكري نوعان الأول يسمى داء السكري المعتمد على الأنسولين (IDDM). النوع الثاني هو داء السكري غير المعتمد على الأنسولين (NIDDM) 

النوع الأول يحصل نتيجة عدم قابلية البنكرياس على إفراز الأنسولين أما النوع الثاني نتيجة فقدان قابلية إفراز الأنسولين.
إن النوع الثاني يصيب الأشخاص فوق سن الأربعين وله علاقة بالسمنة إما النوع الأول فتصيب الأشخاص دون سن 30 سنة
في الحالة الطبيعية يفرز البنكرياس الأنسولين ليوازن السكر في الدم لكن بعد تناول الشخص ولسنوات عديدة السكريات والفواكه ومنتجات اللبان والأدوية والكيمياويات ومواد كثيرة أنثى (yin ) يؤثر في قابلية خلايا لانجرهانز و إفرازها للأنسولين
يظهر السكر في البول ويفقد الجسم الماء والمعادن وان زيادة انتاج الانسولين يجذب المزيد من الأحماض الدهنية وهذه تتخثر وتتلازم في أورام فنوات الصفراء أو في جزر لانجرهانز
إن داء السكري من النوع الأول يؤدي إلى ارتفاع مستوى سكر الدم ويعالج بأخذ أنسولين صناعي عن طريق حقن تحت الجلد. لكن في حالة الجروح أو الحوادث أو صدمة مفاجئة يصاب الشخص في إغماء وقد تؤدي إلى الموت
إن الماء الأزرق في العين و مشاكل العين الأخرى هي من مضاعفات داء السكري ومشاكل الجهاز العصبي ومشاكل بولية وأمراض القلب أيضا تتطور نتيجة الإصابة بمرض السكري, التهابات فطرية في الفم واللثة وأمراض المجاري البولية
النوع الأول من داء السكري يعالج بواسطة اخذ الأنسولين مرة أو اثنتين في اليوم أما النوع الثاني من داء السكري فيعالج بنظام أكل وتمارين رياضية وحالات أخرى من داء السكري بأدوية عن طريق الفم أو بعض الأحيان عن طريق اخذ الأنسولين تحت الجلد.
يعالج داء السكري عن طرق نظام الأكل الماكروبيوتيكي المعتمد على الحبوب الكاملة والخضروات والأعشاب البحرية مع طريقة طبخ ذو وقت طويل ومذاق قوي لذا يتبع نظام diet#1 لهذا الغرض.
في معظم حالات داء السكري نوع 2 يتقلص الحاجة إلى الأدوية والأنسولين بالاعتماد على نظام أكل كربوهيدريتي معقد غني بالألياف .
إن من الصعوبة الشفاء التام في حالة داء السكري من النوع الأول بسبب ضعف الشخص المصاب إن الأم عند حملها قد تناولت الكثير من الغذاء الأنثوي (yin) وإذا تحسن وضع المريض قد يختزل تناول الأنسولين من 30-40% لكن الحالات تحت سن العشرين تكون صعبة.

الإجراءات المنزلية التي تساعد في الشفاء: 

1-	تناول مشروب الخضروات الحلوة:SWEET VEGETABLE DRINK من 1-2 كوب يوميا لمدة 3-4 أسابيع
2-	UME-SHO BANCHA أو UME SHO KUZU : 1 كوب كل يوم لمدة 3 أسابيع
3- KINPIRA-STYLE BURDOCK : تحضر مع قليل من زيت السمسم كل يوم
4- اعمل تدليك BOBY SCRUB : كل يوم لزيادة نشاط الدورة الدموية

الإفراط في إفراز الأنسولين hyperinsulinism 

تحدث هذه الحالة نتيجة زيادة إفراز الأنسولين من قبل البنكرياس هذه الحالة هي عكس حالة داء السكري وداء انخفاض السكر في الدم .
تتسم هذه الحالة الإرهاق و ضعف العضلات وزيادة العطش والتعرق والتوتر العصبي وفي الحالات الشديدة ينتاب الشخص تقلص يتبعه إغماء.
ومن وجهة نظر علم الماكربيوتيك فان إن زيادة إفراز الأنسولين هي حالة ذكرية (yang) ومن اجل الشفاء يتبع أسلوب تغذية أنثوية بصورة خفيفة بإتباع جدول diet#2
الرز الكامل المطبوخ مع الدخن هو الأساس في التغذية من اجل الشفاء ويجب أن تطبخ الحبوب بدون ملح أما الخضروات فتكون فصلية وتركز على الأوراق الخضراء. واخذ شوربة الميزو او shoyu بصورة معتدلة. والعدس وفول الصويا والفاصوليا البنية وبقوليات أنثوية أخرى يمكن تناولها.
المصدر
http://www.baytallaah.com/articles.php


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## MouneerPMP (17 مايو 2010)

المصدر يروج للديانة الهندوسية والله اعلم

باب الشفاء الجسدي و العاطفي :
"في كل مرة تأتي بها إلى الأرض و تسكن روحك جسدا ما , تصل حاملا هدفك و ترى قدرك بوضوح"

وغير ذلك كثير


----------



## ام الرور (23 مايو 2010)

*معجزة الشفاء من جيم هامبل*

المادة المعجزة الأولى من جيم هامبل (قائمة المقالات)



من قلب ميشيل حتي 

ان مادةصوديوم الكلوريت (NaClO2) تباع منذ عشرات السنين كمحلول Solution، في قناني صغيرة عيار 3.5 إلى 5%، تحت شعار زيادة الأوكسيجين في الجسم ولتعقيم المياه. وهي متوفرة تحت اسم Stabilized Oxygen اوSolution Sodium Chlorite. وقد اقتنى بعضاً منها مهندس اسمه جيم همبل Jim Humble عندما ذهب إلى غابات غويانا في أميركا الجنوبية للتنقيب عن الذهب، وذلك بغرض تعقيم المياه لتصبح صالحة للشرب. 

وشاءت الظروف ان استعمل جيم همبل Stabilized Oxygen لمساعدة عاملين معه مصابين بالملاريا، سنة 1996، كونه لم يكن يوجد لديه شيء آخر تحت يديه، فتلاشت لعظيم دهشته جميع عوارض الملاريا.... 
وبعد دراسات وتجارب عديدة، تبين له ان المادة الفعّالة في محلول Sodium Chlorite هي ClO2 ion ايChlorine Dioxide كلورين ديوكسيد، التي تتكون بشكل خاص بعد إضافة حوامض على مادةصوديوم الكلوريت، حوامض مثل خل الطعام 5% Acetic Ac. او عصير الحامض او محلول حامض السيتريك Citric Ac. 10%.
كما تبين له ان ClO2 ion هو مؤكسِد Oxydant، وهو من احد أهم المواد التي يستعملها جهاز المناعة في الجسم لمحاربة الجراثيم والسموم والخلايا الغريبة.... وهو مؤكسِد مميّز، إذ انه لا يتفاعل مع خلايا الجسم الطبيعية او الجراثيم المفيدة، بل فقط مع الجراثيم والمواد الضارة، وطريقة عمله تقوم على نزع الإلكترونات عن مكونات هذه الجراثيم والمواد الضارة (هذا ما يسمّى بعملية الأكسَدة)، وبالتالي فهو يقوِّض هيكلها ويدمِّرها. 

وساهمت محاربة آفة الملاريا عند عشرات آلاف الأشخاص خصوصا في أفريقيا.... في صقل وتعميق معرفته لطريقة عمل مادةصوديوم الكلوريت Sodium Chlorite. 

وهكذا، وبعد محاولات عديدة، بدءا من سنة 2001، لنشر ما عمل عليه وما أدركه في هذا الموضوع، وبعد الإعاقات الكثيرة.... نشر خلاصة هذه المعلومات سنة 2007 وعبر الإنترنت في كتابين اسماهما: The Miracle Mineral Supplement of the 21st Century, Part 1 & 2 

ان مادةصوديوم الكلوريت NaClO2 = Sodium Chlorite متوفرة عادة كبودرة مخلوطة بالأملاح بنسبة 20/80 تقريبا أي: + 80% NaClO2 19% NaCl + وأقل من 1%
Sodium Chlorate NaClO3 & Sodium Hydroxyde، وذلك لثباتها.
يتراوح سعر البرميل من بودرة NaClO2 (50 كيلوغرام)، في المصنع المنتج لهذه المادة، من 500 إلى 700 $، اما بكميات صغيرة فقد يصل سعر الكيلو الواحد إلى 350 $.
تحافظ البودرة المصنّعة على فعاليتها، في أماكن بعيدة عن الرطوبة والحرارة، لمدة أقلّها 20 سنة.
تستعمل مادةصوديوم الكلوريت لتعقيم مياه الشرب، ولغسيل الخضار والفاكهة، واللحوم والدجاج، وذلك للقضاء على الفطريات والجراثيم التي فيها.
كما تستعمل في محاليل غسيل الفم، وفي معاجين الأسنان، وفي محاليل غسيل العدسات اللاصقة....
وتستعمل أيضا وأساسا كمبيّض في صناعة الورق والأقمشة.... 

لتركيب محلول MMS1 بنسبة 22.4% أي 22.4% NaClO2 :
. نمزج 28 غرام من بودرة صوديوم كلوريت المخلوطة أملاح، مع 72 غرام من الماء المقطّر في وعاء زجاجي.
. يحرّك الخليط، (يمكن تسخينه قليلا، لتسهيل ذوبان البودرة، ولكن دون غلي).
. هكذا نحصل على محلول MMS1 22.4%، محلول صافي قليل الاصفرار، مؤلّف من 72% ماء + 22.4%NaClO2 + 5.3% NaCl + واقل من 0.28% NaClO3....
. يترك المحلول ليبرد، ثم يعبأ في قناني زجاجية داكنة او بلاستيكية عازلة للنور.
. يحافظ المحلول على فعاليته في أماكن بعيدة عن النور لمدة أقلّها سنتين.

ملاحظات:
- يجب مسح حالا أي كمية ولو قليلة من المحلول عند انسكابه، لأنه يصبح عند جفافه بودرة شديدة الاشتعال.
- ان تعرّض المحلول لأشعة الشمس لمدة ساعة فقط ولو كان في قناني زجاجية داكنة او بلاستيكية عازلة للنور قد يؤدّي إلى فقدان فعاليته.
- يمكن حفظ المحلول في قناني مقفلة، زجاجية داكنة او بلاستيكية عازلة للنور، وفي أماكن بعيدة عن النور، لمدة أقلّها سنتين، ولمدة أقلّها سنة بعد فتحها وبدأ استعمالها.
- يمكن استعمال MMS1 لتعقيم المياه: ان نقطتين (1ملل = 20 نقطة) من MMS بنسبة 22.4% في 10 لترات من الماء تقارب حوالي جزأين من المليون 2ppm. 

للتأكد من صحة مادة او محلول مادةصوديوم الكلوريت:
1- هرس كمية من مادةصوديوم الكلوريت، التي تكون عادة على شكل قشارات (Flakes) صغيرة، بين ملعقتين. مزج نصف ملعقة من المادة المهروسة مع 15 ملل من الماء المقطّر. تحريك المزيج حتى الذوبان الكامل. يمكن تسخين الماء قليلا لتسهيل عملية الذوبان. هكذا نحصل على محلول مادةصوديوم الكلوريت بنسبة 22.4% تقريبا.
2- اخذ 10 نقاط من المحلول وقياس درجة الكلورين فيه: لا وجود للكلورين.
3- اخذ 10 نقاط من المحلول + 50 نقطة من محلول حامض السيتريك Citric Ac. 10%، الانتظار لمدة 3 دقائق (يصبح المحلول حينها واضح الاصفرار)، ثم قياس درجة الكلورين: على النتيجة ان تكون أقلّها جزأ واحد بالمليون أي أقلّها 1ppm. في الحقيقة نحن نقيس درجة الكلورين دييوكسيد وليس الكلورين.
أي نتائج مغايرة في المرحلتين 2 و 3 تنفي حقيقة مادةصوديوم الكلوريت المزعومة. 

للمعلومات: ان الأوزون O3 هو من أقوى المؤكسِدات Oxydant، وقوة أكسَدته هي 2.1، كذلك هو H2O2 او Peroxyde d'hydrogen فقوة أكسَدته هي 1.8. ولكن هتان المادتان، وبسبب قوة اكسَدتهما، تؤكسِدان المواد الضارة والمفيدة معا، وبالتالي فهما تدمّران الخلايا والجراثيم السيئة والجيدة معا، مما يعيق استعمالهما داخليا كقاتلة للجراثيم عند الكائنات الحية. 

خصائص مادةصوديوم الكلوريت : NaClO2 = Sodium Chlorite 
ان مزج NaClO2 مع Citric Ac او حوامض الطعام الأخرى ينتج عنه .ClO2 ion 
ان ClO2 ion هو مؤكسِد Oxydant مميّز، كونه يتفاعل ويدمر فقط الجراثيم والمواد السامة والضارة الموجودة داخل الجسم، دون المساس بالخلايا الطبيعية والجراثيم المفيدة.
والمميّز أيضا في مادة ClO2 ion، انه بعد عملية الأكسَدة، لا ينتج عنها أي مادة تؤذي الجسم: فالأوكسيجين الذي فيها يتحوّل إلى ثاني اوكسيد الكربون CO2 ويخرج مع الزفير،
والكلورين الذي فيها يتحوّل إلى ملح طعام وبكمية طفيفة جدا. 

وللمزيد من الإطِّلاع، الدخول عبر الإنترنت على المواقع:
www.Jimhumble. org or www.Jimhumble. biz or MMS1 or ….. 

هذا الرسم مأخوذ من الإنترنت Biz-brochure.pdf by jim Humble 


















متابعة الفيلم على الرابط التالي

http://www.baytallaah.com/videos/videoplayer.php?fname=jimhumble_camelot.flv&title=Jim%20Humble


----------



## ام الرور (30 مايو 2010)

*تقرير جديد عن لقاح الانفلونزا*

تقرير جديد عن لقاح الانفلونزا (قائمة المقالات)



حذر مدير مركز المساعدية مستشفى الملك فهد بجدة الدكتور عبدالحفيظ خوجه من خطورة تناول اللقاح الجديد الخاص بأنفلونزا الخنازير وقال إنه يشبه اللقاح الذي تم صرفه للجنود في حرب الخليج ضد مرض متلازمة حرب الخليج و( الجمرة الخبيثة ) و اضاف الدكتور خوجة إنه تابع التقارير التي تم نشرها من قبل خبراء امريكيين تحذر من اللقاح نظرا لاحتوائه على مادة (السكوالين ) والتي كشفت على حد تعبيره السر الصغير للقاحات المرتبطة بمتلازمة أعراض حرب الخليج" The Unify Coalition " وهي لقاحات تجريبية مكونة من المواد المساعدة سكوالين " (Rens وأوضح التقرير الذي أعده الدكتور الشهير بلايلوك مستشار المخ والأعصاب مع مجموعة من العلماء أنه سبق وأن استخدم التطعيم في علاج متلازمة حرب الخليج و مرض التوحد ، وتم إطلاقه عن عمد لتبرير التطعيم ، وقال ان التقرير ويكشف التقرير عن مؤامرة قذرة و واضحة لتقسيم الإنسانية إلى مجموعتين , المجموعة الأولى تضم أولئك الذين تدنت قدراتهم العقلية و الفكرية و تدهورت صحتهم و انخفضت القدرات الجنسية لديهم عن طريق التطعيم الملوث ، و مجموعة أخرى لا زالت تمتلك تلك الميزات الإنسانية الطبيعية و بالتالي فهي متفوقة و تحكم المجموعة الدنيا إن لم تستعبدها فعلاً ". قابلت قصة انفلونزا الخنازير بتشكك كبير ، بل بدت مثل قصص إحدى أفلام الدرجة الثانية – تبدأ قصتها بسفر عدد من الطلاب إلى الخارج لقضاء عطلة الربيع حيث يلتقطون العدوى بالفيروس و عندما يعودون إلى بلدهم .نتقل العدوى إلى أهاليهم و زملائهم و بذلك يبدأ الوباء في الانتشار في جميع أنحاء العالم , 

واوضح التقرير أنه من البديهي بعد معرفة أهمية مادة السكوالين في الجسم أن يخلص القارئ إلى أن أي شيء يؤثر على مادة السكوالين سيكون له أثر سلبي كبير على الجسم و أن تحفيز النظام المناعي ضدها سيؤدي إلى انخفاضها و انخفاض مشتقاتها و بالتالي معدل الخصوبة و تدني مستوى الفكر و الذكاء و الإصابة بالأمراض المناعية الذاتية . و بما أن الجسم يستمد حاجته من السكوالين من الغذاء و ليس الحقن عبر الجلد , فإن حقن السكوالين إلى جانب الفيروس الممرض عبر الجلد أثناء حملة التطعيم ضد أنفلونزا الخنازير ، سيكون سبباً في إحداث استجابة مناعية مضادة ليس فقط ضد الفيروس المسبب للمرض بل أيضاً ضد مادة السكوالين نفسها لتتم مهاجمتها هي الأخرى من قبل النظام المناعي . و كما ذكر , فالسكوالين يشكل مصدراً وحيداً للجسم لإنتاج العديد من الهرمونات الستيرويدية بما في ذلك كل من الهرمونات الجنسية الذكرية والأنثوية .و هو أيضاً مصدر للعديد من مستقبلات المواد الكيميائية التي تنقل الإشارات العصبية في الدماغ و الجهاز العصبي ، وعندما يتم برمجة الجهاز المناعي لمهاجمة السكوالين فإن ذلك يسفر عن العديد من الأمراض العصبية و العضلية المستعصية و المزمنة التي يمكن أن تتراوح بين تدني مستوى الفكر و العقل و مرض التوحد (Autism) و إضطرابات أكثر خطورة مثل متلازمة لو جيهريج (Lou Gehrig's) و أمراض المناعة الذاتية العامة و الأورام المتعددة و خاصة أورام الدماغ النادرة . و في دراسات مستقلة , أجريت التجارب على اللقاحات التي شملت على السكوالين كمادة مساعدة و تم حقن خنازير غينيا بها ، و أثبتت تلك الدراسات أن الإضطرابات الناتجة عن تحفيزالمناعة الذاتية ضد السكوالين قتلت 14 من أصل 15من الخنازير , و تمت إعادة التجربة للتحقق من دقة النتائج و جاءت النتائج مؤكدة و متطابقة . و يعود تاريخ "مزاعم " كون السكوالين مادة مساعدة إلى فترة حرب الخليج الأولى حين تم حقنها للمرة الأولى في حقن لقاح الجمرة الخبيثة للجنود الأمريكان الذين شاركوا فيها ، و قد أصيب العديد من الجنود الذين تلقوا التطعيم بشلل دائم بسبب الأعراض التي تعرف الآن جملة بإسم متلازمة أعراض حرب الخليج , و قد بينت الدراسات و الفحوصات أن 95 في المئة من الجنود الذين تلقوا لقاح الجمرة الخبيثة قد وجدت لديهم أجسام مضادة ضد مادة السكوالين , و أن عدد قليل من الجنود الذين تلقوا اللقاح خلت أجسامهم من الأجسام المضادة بغض النظر عما إذا كانوا قد خدموا في حرب الخليج أم لا . كما خلت أجسام الجنود الذين لم يتلقوا اللقاح من الأجسام المضادة ضد مادة السكوالين حتى أولئك الذين قاتلوا في الخليج . و يثبت ذلك أن 95% من جرعات التطعيم , و ليس كلها , إحتوت على السكوالين و يثبت أيضاً أن المشاركة في الحرب ليس لها أي علاقة بالإصابة بمتلازمة حرب الخليج على عكس ما ادعته مصادر دفاعية حكومية . و قد بلغ مجموع الوفيات الناجمة عن وجود الأجسام المضادة 6.5 في المئة من المجموعة التي تم تلقيحها , كما أثبتت دراسة أخرى أن معدل الخصوبة في الجنود الذين ثبت وجود الأجسام المضادة في أجسامهم قد انخفض بنسبة من 30 – 40 % . الجدير بالذكر أن ظهور أعراض حدوث المناعة الذاتية بشكل كامل يستغرق نحو عام منذ تلقي اللقاح إلى أن يستنفد الجهاز العصبي و الدماغ و الجسم كافة احتياطيات السكوالين التي تسلم من مهاجمة جهاز المناعة له , و بعد إستنفاد الإحتياطي تبدأ الخلايا بالتلف , و مرور هذه الفترة الزمنية الطويلة تحول دون توجيه الإتهام للقاح و الشركة المصنعة له و التي تظل تنفي ارتكاب أي مخالفات أو تحمل المسؤولية عن تلك الأعراض المتأخرة و مع قيام الكونغرس الأمريكي بتمرير قانون منح الحصانة للشركات الدوائية ضد أي ضرر ينتج من اللقاحات فإن الواقع ينبئ عن مستقبل مظلم إلى الأبد. و بعد فحص مكونات لقاح أنفلونزا الخنازير ضد فيروس H1N1 لا يسعنا إلا أن نخلص إلى أن المقصود بها ليس علاج الأنفلونزا بتاتاً ، بل إنه يهدف إلى : - الهبوط بمستوى ذكاء و فكر العامة . - خفض معدل العمر الافتراضي ( بإذن الله ) . - خفض معدل الخصوبة إلى 80% بشكل أقصى للسيطرة على عدد السكان. - إبادة عدد كبير من سكان العالم و بالتالي السيطرة على عدد السكان أيضاً . و لو كانت الأهداف من وراء التطعيم غير التي ذكرت ، لما أحتوى اللقاح على السكوالين أو المواد المساعدة الأخرى الضارة ( التطرق إلى المواد المساعدة الأخرى خارج نطاق هذا المقال الذي لا يغطي سوى السكوالين ) وأضاف : ونحن نعتقد بأنه نظراً لأن هناك الكثير من الطرق لتحفيز الاستجابة المناعية الذاتية ضد الجسم بشكل لا تقل تدميراً عن طريق حقن الجسم بـ "المواد المساعدة" التي توجد مثلها في الجسم أو تشبهها كيميائياً و غيرها من الطرق كإرسال الشحنات الملوثة عن عمد كما فعلت شركة باكستر كذلك تأثيرها على القدرة الجنسية لدى المرأة والرجل

f
المصدر
http://www.baytallaah.com/articles_reader.php?id=154


----------



## ام الرور (30 مايو 2010)

فيلم اخر عن نفس العالم
ومعجزته الدوائية
http://www.baytallaah.com/videos/videoplayer.php?fname=jimhumble2.flv&title=Conversations%20with%20Jim%20Humble


----------



## ام الرور (4 يونيو 2010)

*مادة الـ msg فى المأكولات والمطاعم ... القاتل الصامت !*

مادة الـ MSG فى المأكولات والمطاعم ... القاتل الصامت !!! (قائمة المقالات)





درت عدة تقارير حول تسببه بالسرطان ومشاكل الغدد الصماء وإنحلال شبكية العين ، ......... 

MSG قاتل صامت ... أسوأ من الكحول والنيكوتين والمخدرات 
من المحتمل جداً أن يكون على رفوف مطبخك وحتى فى كافيتريا مدرسة أولادك !! 

MSG هذه المادة تسمى الملح الصينى 
تضاف إلى الطعام المصنع والمعلب ووجبات المطاعم لكى تعزز النكهة وتفتح الشهية 
فتجعلك تأكل ثلاثة أو خمس أضعاف حاجتك من الطعام دون أن تشبع ! 

وهي ممنوعة بشدة فى بعض الدول ... 
ولكنك تجدها فى البلدان العربية والآسيوية فى السوبرماركت ومحلات البقالة تباع بالكيلو ! 
وكثير من الناس يستخدمونها يومياً 

من المعروف أن تناول حمض الغلوتاميك الحر المصنع MSG يسبب تفاعلات وردات فعل حساسية عند كثير من الناس. 
هذه التفاعلات ، رغم أنها تبدو غير متشابهة ، لكن تأثيرها خطير ومشابه لآثار أدوية الأعصاب ! 
جميع أشكال MSG تسبب هذه التفاعلات مع بعض الناس، وكثير منها يظهر فى الغذاء نتيجة عملية التصنيع والتعبئة. 
حتى أنه يوجد فى بعض منشطات النمو النباتية مثل AuxiGro ، كما يوجد فى كثير من الأسمدة الصناعية والمبيدات. 

قائمة الأمراض التى تسببها هذه المادة طويلة 

لكن أهمها : 

- سرطان المعدة والقولون 
- إضطرابات الغدد الصماء مثل السمنة المفرطة، تشوهات النمو، عدم القدرة على التعلم، ومشاكل السلوك ... 
كلها يمكن أن تنتج من ضرر تناول MSG وتخريبه لعمل الغدد الصماء 
- إضافة إلى أمراض المياه الزرقاء فى العين وإنحلال الشبكية (يمكن أن يسبب العمى) والصداع المزمن والإكتئاب. 

حتى لو لم يصنفها الأطباء كرد فعل تجاه إستخدام MSG 
تكمن جذور هذه الأمراض فى تدمير خلايا الدماغ، ربما قبل سنوات من ظهور السمنة المفرطة 
أو إضطرابات النمو أو عدم القدرة على التعلم، ومشاكل السلوك أو إنحلال الشبكية... 
وهو كارثة خطيرة أكثر على المرأة الحامل ! 

تؤكد الأبحاث المتكررة أن تناول حيوانات التجارب للـ MSG يسبب تلفاً فى الدماغ فى منطقة الهيبوثالاموس. 
وبعض الأبحاث التي تثبت سلامته تم نقضها وكشف زيفها تماماً، وتم كشف تمويلها المباشر أو غير المباشر من قبل (شركات صناعة الغلوتامات). 

السمنة، مشاكل الإنجاب، عدم القدرة على التعلم، التي أحياناً لا تظهر واضحة إلا بعد سن المراهقة، 
قد تكمن أسبابها فى فشل وظيفة الغدد الصماء العصبى المنشأ، الناتج من تعرض الأطفال الصغار والرّضع لهذه المادة الخطيرة. 

هذه المادة موجودة فى كثير من الأطعمة المنتجة... ولا يمكنك بسهولة اكتشافها بسبب الغش والتزوير فى المكونات ... 
من الأفضل تجنب كل الأطعمة المصنعة وإختيار الأطعمة الطبيعية الطازجة دون أى حفظ أو تعليب أو تغليف. 

لكن إليكم قائمة مختصرة لأسماء شائعة مستعملة لإخفاء استخدام MSG فى الأطعمة .... 
http://www.msgmyth.com/hidename.htm 

- أحادي غلوتامات الصوديوم 
- غلوتامات 
- محسن للنكهة 
- منكهات طبيعية 
- بهارات 
- ملح صينى 
- E620 - 621 - 622 – 623 – 624 – 625- 627- 631- 635 تحتوى على MSG فتجنبها. 
- بروتين نباتي مهدرج 
- بروتين مهدرج أو معالج 
- خلاصة برويتن نباتى 
- كازينات الصوديوم 
- كازينات الكالسيوم 
- خلاصة الخميرة 
- بروتين مستخلص بأنواعه. 
- خميرة معالجة 
- طحين شوفان مهدرج أو معالج 
- زيت ذرة 
- مالت الشعير 

الخلايا الخاصة بحاسة التذوق على اللسان ليست الشىء الوحيد الذى ينشطه محسن النكهة هذا MSG 
عندما تتعرض الخلايا العصبية فى الدماغ لهذه المادة فإنها تصبح نشطة جداً وتحرر نبضاتها العصبية بسرعة كبيرة إلى أن تصل للإنهاك الشديد. 
بعد مرور بضعة ساعات تموت هذه الخلايا فجأة وكأنها أُثيرت لدرجة الموت... 
ولذلك قام علماء الأعصاب بوضع تسمية جديدة لمثل هذه المواد: السموم المنشطة excitotoxins. 

إنها تحسن طعم الأكل لأنها تسبب زيادة اللعاب، فتبدأ بالأكل دون أن تشبع. 

MSG موجود فى كثير من لقاحات الأطفال أيضاً : 
http://www.mercola.com/2002/jun/8/msg_vaccines.htm 

إن MSG يستخدم تقريباً فى كل طعام معلب، مجفف أو مدخّن ... 
لقد كان سابقاً يستخدم فى المطاعم الصينية بشكل رئيسى، لكن الآن أصبح فى كل مطعم وستجده خصوصاً فى المطعم الذي تحبه !!! 

كُن على حذر ... لأن تأثير هذه المادة تراكمى 
لا يمكنك أن تقول: لا مشكلة فالكمية التي أتناولها فى هذه الوجبة قليلة. 

يمكنك أن تجد MSG فى المنتجات التالية: 

1- وجبات MMMM ماكدونالد كلها، من قطع الدجاج إلى البيف والستيك وكل اللحوم 
وحتى البطاطس المقلية وزيوت القلى والصلصات (يصنعون صلصة تتبيل من اللحم والقمح والحليب، 
يعالجونها كي تتفكك البروتينات فيها إلى حوض أمينية حرة تشبه الغلوتامات، ثم يضيفونها إلى زيت القلي) 
والقوانين الأمريكية تسمح بـ "المنكهات الطبيعية" المكونة من "البروتين المفكك الحاوى على حمض الغلوتاميك الحر MSG 
ولهذا يقومون بهذه المراحل لتحرير الغلوتامات الحرة التى تؤدى نفس عمل MSG ، 
وهكذا يستطيعون وضع لصاقة "خالي أو نظيف من الجلوتامات" ويقومون بغش وتضليل المستهلك !!!!!. 
2- Doritos® 
3- رقائق شيبس برينغلز Pringles® 
4- معظم وجبات كنتاكتى KFC® (تسمى الوصفة السرية؟؟!!) 
5- معظم منتجات كرافت Kraft® 
6- النودلز بأنواعها مثل Cup-a-soup® or Cup-o-Noodles® وإندومي ! 
7- السجق. أغلب السوبرماركت تضيف المزيد من MSG لها. 
8- جبنة السندويتش القابلة للدهن... لا حاجة لذكر أنواعها...... 
9- جبنة البارميزان. 
10- خلطات ومكعبات الشوربة سريعة التحضير. 
11- كثير من صلصات السلطة الجاهزة. 
12- معظم الأطعمة المجففة المالحة المطحونة. 
13- رقائق البطاطس المنكهة. 
14- الجيلاتين (الجيلى). 
15- التونة المعلبة والسردين. 
16- النقانق (هوت دوغ). 
17- الصويا صوص (لكن ليس الطبيعية منها). 
18- الحليب المجفف !!! 
19- بودرة البروتينات التى تستخدم لبناء العضلات. 
20- والكثير من المنتجات الأخرى. 
المصدر
http://www.baytallaah.com/articles_reader.php?id=129


----------



## KING 1 (5 يونيو 2010)

*معلومات خطيرة جداً 


يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ما ملئ أبن أدم وعاء شراً من بطنه )


لابد أن نعرف ماذا نأكل ويدخل في بطوننا 




من الواجب على الحكومات وضع مختبرات متطوره وأجهزه تكشف جميع مكونات الطعام المستورد وذلك للحفاض على حياة المواطنين وتقليل نسب السرطان والأمراض المزمنه*

















*
شكراً لك أيها القلم الحر*​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أتي العزيزة على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة وأتمنى من الجميع مقاطعة مثل هذه الأطعمة المضرة على صحتنا.


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (8 يونيو 2010)

الله يجزاك خير 
موضوع مهم جدا يا ليت الشغالين في مجال البحث والإختبارات عندنا يجتهدوا أكثر
الله يوفقنا ويوفقك وفق الجميع


----------



## ام الرور (13 يونيو 2010)

*البذور المهجّنة وشركاتها*

البذور المهجّنة وشركاتها (قائمة المقالات)



أخي المزارع: هل تتخيّل وجود شركة تمنع الفلاح من تخزين بذار الثمار التي يقوم بإنتاجها من عام إلى عام؟؟؟ 

في الواقع هذا ما يحدث في جميع دول العالم... 

الشركة الأكبر في العالم والتي تقوم بتوزيع 90% من البذار إلى بقيّة الدول (مونسانتو) Monsanto تحرص على فعل ذلك وتطبيقه من عام إلى عام... هذه الشركة هي الأولى في العالم منذ 1980 وأصبحت الأولى في مجال التعديل الوراثي للبذار وقد حصلت على أكثر من 674 براءة اختراع في مجال تهجين وإيجاد أشكال جديدة من النباتات... قد يبدو ذلك جيّداً... لكن ما رأيك لو عرفت أنه عندما نتناول الطعام المهجّن وراثيّاً فإنها سوف تؤثّر في جيناتنا الخاصّة وتحوّل من بنية الإنسان وتجعل مناعته ضعيفة تجاه الأمراض... وفي تجربة أجريت على الفئران تم إطعامها بعض البطاطا المهجنة وراثيّا، لاحظ العلماء تغيّر في بنية الحمض النووي الخاص بتلك الفئران وأصبحت الأجيال التالية ضعيفة جدّاً ومريضة جدّاً... وفي الواقع هذا ما يحدث مع البشر وفي مراقبة بسيطة لتاريخ عائلتك يمكنك اكتشاف نسبة الأمراض المتزايدة باستمرار... 

عالميّاً يوجد فقط أربع شركات لإنتاج البذار وتترأسها شركة مونسانتو ولإبراز أهمية الأمر يمكنك مراجعة البذار التي تشتريها من أي دولة في العالم (طبعاً بخلاف البذار المصنفة تحت الإنتاج الطبيعي والمفترض أن يكون غير مهجّن وراثيّاً) وستكون تلك الشركة لها دور كبير في إعداد تلك البذار وتهجينها... 

عندما يقوم أحد بشراء البذار من تلك الشركة فإنه يجب عليه أن يوقّع على معاهدة بأنه سوف لن يقوم بتخزين بذار خاصة به ليزرعها في السنة المقبلة... وحاليّا ليس هناك من داع لمثل تلك الإتفاقيّات لأن البذار نفسها إن قمت بزراعتها واستخلصت بذاراً جديدة من محصولك فإن تلك البذار الجديدة لن تنبت أي ستكون عقيمة وإن نبتت فستعطيك أشكالاً من النباتات مغايرة للشكل الذي زرعته... وطبعاً هذا الشيء مدروس ومستخدم بشكل كبير من شركات البذار أو مافيا البذار كمونسانتو أو غيرها فهي تستخدم تقنيات خاصة وعلى مجال واسع لانتاج تلك البذار العقيمة... مما يجبر الفلاحين بطريقة أخرى لشراء البذار من جديد في كل عام... 

وقد تتفاجأ عندما تعلم أن هذه الشركة قد جنّدت لديها حشداً هائلاً من العملاء السريين الذين يقومون بتصوير أفلام فيديو أو يقومون بالتقاط صور للفلاحين الذين يحاولون استخدام بذار استخلصوها بشكل يدوي ومحلّي... هؤلاء العملاء أو كما يسميهم الفلاحون بشرطة البذور يقومون بالضغط على المزارعين لكي يوقّعوا على أوراق تلزمهم بعدم تخزين أي جزء من محصولهم الخاص لاستخدامه كبذار في السنة التالية كما تجبرهم على شراء البذار من هذه الشركة بالتحديد وأيضاً يكون لؤلاءك العملاء الحق في الإطلاع على السجلات الخاصة بالمزارعين وهذا الشيء يحصل في أمريكا وطبعاً إننا نحصد تأثير تلك الشركات في أي دولة كانت... 

والأسوأ من ذلك أنه إذا تمت زراعة أي صنف من البذار المهجنة وراثيّاً في مكان ما فإن سميّة تلك البذار أو خواصها ستنتقل إلى مسافة واسعة من الحقول المجاورة وبالتالي ستقضي على النباتات الصافية السلالة بشكل تام حيث سنحصل على أصناف مهجنة نتيجة انتقال غبار الطلع إلى الحقول الأصيلة والأصليّة... 

إذا سمحنا لذلك بالاستمرار فإنه قريباً كل مُزارع في العالم سيكون مضطرّاً لشراء البذار من شركات تهجين البذار وبالتالي ستتحكم بمصير الغذاء العالمي وهذه الشركات في النهاية هي شركات تهدف إلى الربح وستقوم بأي شيء يلزم لزيادة أرباحها فما رأيك إن تحكمت بطعامك؟؟؟ ماذا ستفعل عندها؟؟؟ 

والأمر لا ينتهي عند هذا الحد... فشركة مونسانتو تحديداً والتي تروّج لنفسها كمؤسسة لتطوير البذار هي في الواقع تقوم بإنتاج مادتين هما من أكثر المواد خطورة على صحة الإنسان وهما: البولكلوينايتد بافونيل Polychlorinated Biphenyls والتي تعرف بالرمز PCBs وكذلك المادة السامة dioxin (Agent Orange). وكذلك فهي تقوم بتمويل العديد من الشركات والتي يعود إليها الفضل في تواجد آلاف المنتجات الخطرة في الأسواق اليوم كالأسمدة والهرمونات والمبيدات الحشرية والعشبية... 

كيف يمكن حماية أنفسنا وإيقاف تلك الشركات عن ما تفعله؟؟ 

عليك بالابتعاد عن أي صنف معدّل وراثيّا وبذلك فأنت تقوم بتخفيف الطلب عن هذه المنتجات وبالتالي شيئاً فشيئاً ومع زيادة نسبة المهتمين سوف لن تجد تلك الشركات سوقاً يستقبل منتجاتها... لذلك؛ فالأمر يحتاج إلى توعية الناس قدر الإمكان عن مضار الأصناف المعدّلة وراثيّا ووجوب تجنّبها... 

وأفضل ما يمكن عمله هو الاهتمام بالمنتجين الذين يقومون بإنتاج ما لديهم بطرق تقليدية تعتمد على الحفاظ وتخزين البذار من عام إلى عام وبذلك فسوف تتجنّب كل ما هو معدّل ومهجّن وراثيّاً...

f
المصدر
http://www.baytallaah.com/articles_reader.php?id=127


----------



## ام الرور (24 يونيو 2010)

*المحلول المعجزة الثاني mms2*

المحلول المعجزة الثاني MMS2 (قائمة المقالات)






بدأت قصة تجارب جيم هامبل بالقضاء على القاتل الأول للبشر: الملاريا خلال أربع ساعات، حيث تم شفاء أكثر من 70 ألف حالة في أفريقيا... 

تم إجراء تجارب من خلالها وجد أن المادة تقضي على الجراثيم والفيروسات والفطور والطفيليات كلها بسرعة... وتزيل حتى تراكمات المعادن الثقيلة، دون أن تؤثر على الجسم أو على البكتريا المفيدة في الأمعاء. حيث أنها تقتل فقط الميكروبات اللاهوائية (تقريبا كل الضارة لاهوائية و المفيدة هوائية)




المحلول المعجزة الثاني الجديد... لابد أن ينال كل الشهرة والتصفيق كواحد من أهم الأدوية التي عرفتها البشرية.. لكن للأسف، نحن المخترعون، بما أن أمامنا شركات الأبحاث صاحبة بلايين الدولارات، ليس لدينا أبداً المال للشهرة.... نحن فقط محظوظون لنجمع 50 سنت لشراء ظرف بريد ونرسل الفكرة لنسجل بها براءة اختراع رخيصة... وهنا نقدمها لكم وللجميع، لكن دون دعاية وشهرة واحتفالات....

حمض الهيبوكلوريت هو حمض طبيعي يستخدمه جهاز المناعة البشري لقتل العوامل الممرضة من جميع الأنواع في الجسم، وعدة أشياء أخرى يلزم أحياناً تدميرها... مثلاً، عندما تصبح الخلايا البيضاء الملتهمة هرمة ومستهلكة، تصبح معادية للجسم، وهنا يدرك جهاز المناعة الأمر ويبدأ بتدمير الخلايا الهرمة بحمض الهيبوكلوريت.

هذا الحمض ربما يكون أهم حمض يصنعه الجسم للحفاظ على الصحة. وأعتقد أن هذا يؤهله لكي يعتبر مادة طبيعية... إنه حمض يُنتج طبيعياً لأن جهاز المناعة يصنعه، وليس مصنوعاً في معمل كيماوي خارجي...

في الحقيقة، حمض الهيبوكلوريت يقتل معظم العوامل الممرضة في الجسم، حتى طفيلي الملاريا القوي، إذا كانت كمية الحمض كافية.

ولكن، مهما كان السبب، أمنا الطبيعة لم تزود جسم الإنسان بالوسائل لإنتاج حمض كافي لقتل كل الأمراض التي قد تدخل إليه... ربما يكون صنع الحمض عملية معقدة لا تكفي لإنتاج كميات كبيرة مطلوبة الآن لتدمير الأمراض "المستعصية" التي انتشرت مؤخراً في الأرض... في عالم أفضل لن يكون هناك حاجة لكثير من هذا الحمض.




افترض أنك كنتَ باحثاً في الطب منذ 80 سنة، ومهتماً بتخليص الجسم من أمراضه، وكنتَ على اطلاع بهذه المعلومات (أن حمض الهيبوكلوريت يقتل عوامل الأمراض)... وهذه المعلومات فعلاً كانت معروفة منذ 80 سنة... ألا تعتقد أنك ستخصص بعض الوقت لدراسة كيف تعطي الجسم المزيد من حمض الهيبوكلوريت؟

إن جسمنا كان ولا يزال يستخدم حمض الهيبوكلوريت لقتل جراثيم الأمراض لملايين السنين.

أليست هذه فكرة منطقية؟ أن الباحث الطبي الذي يحاول إيجاد علاجات للأمراض، على الأقل سيحاول إعطاء الجسم قليلاً زيادة من حمض الهيبوكلوريت عندما تغزوه الجراثيم والأمراض؟

حسناً، أنا أعتقد أنها منطقية، ولو كان الباحثون الطبيون يحاولون إيجاد "علاجات" للناس، بدل صنع الأدوية المكلفة التي تجعل الناس يرجعون إليهم باستمرار، لكانوا قد اكتشفوا أن حمض الهيبوكلوريت هذا هو علاج معجزة واكتشفوا عدة علاجات مشابهة منذ زمن طويل....

على كل حال، الهدف هنا هو وصف وشرح المحلول المعجزة الثاني.. إنه أكثر فعالية بكثير من أي دواء طبي معروف حيث لا مجال للمقارنة... لا يمكنك مقارنته بالأدوية الطبية المنتشرة لأنها ليست مصممة لعلاج الأمراض والتغلب عليها.

محلول MMS2 يقتل العوامل الممرضة ويساعد فعلياً على الشفاء... فما هو إذاً؟

حسب مفهوم المضادات الحيوية، يقوم هذا المحلول بقتل العوامل الممرضة فوراً بصنع ثقب في جدارها... إنه ليس كالمضادات الحيوية الطبية التي تحتاج من ساعات حتى أسابيع لتخترق جدار البكتيريا ولتدمر ببطء نواتها أو شيئاً في نواتها، طبعاً إذا لم تكن تلك البكتريا قد طورت مناعة ضده... لكن مع MMS2 لا يمكن لأي من العوامل الممرضة أن يطور مناعة ضده... لقد أحسن الجسم الاختيار عندما طور قدرته على صنع حمض الهيبوكلوريت... وحتى عبر العصور الطويلة لم تستطع أي عوامل ممرضة تطوير مقاومة ضده.

وربما، ليس أكثر، أن أمنا الطبيعة أحسنت الاختيار عندما صنعت العديد من الأمراض القاتلة، لأنه رغم كون بعضها لا هوائي وبعضها هوائي، لا أحد منها مقاوم لـ MMS1 أو MMS2. أو استخدامهما معاً.

أليس هذا شيئاً غريباً؟... طبعاً ليس لدينا المال الكافي للبحث في هذا المجال، لكن عدة آلاف من الناس قد اتصلوا بي أو أرسلوا بريداً الكترونياً لي، يعرضون مئات الأمراض المختلفة التي شفيت بواسطة كلا هذين المحلولين.

إذاً ما هو الشيء الذي يتحول إلى حمض الهيبوكلوريت الذي يمكن لجسمك أن يستخدمه؟

حسناً، لقد صدف أن هناك مادة كيميائية بسيطة ورخيصة جداً تتفكك معطية هذا الحمض... وعندها يمكن لجسمك أن يأخذه ويستخدمه في كل مناطقه... لقد كنت ولا أزال أستخدمها شخصياً طيلة أربع سنوات... عيادتي ومجموعة الناس في المكسيك استخدموها أكثر من سنة مع العديد من الناس... كنتُ في البداية أرسلها إلى أكثر الناس المصابين بسرطان البروستات، لكننا بعدها بدأنا استخدامها لعدة أمراض بما فيها الإيدز (HIV).

ما وجدناه مؤخراً أن MMS (وهو الآن صار يسمى MMS1) عندما يعطى لمرضى الإيدز، كان عادة يشفي كل مشاكلهم الصحية المرتبطة بالإيدز، لكنه لم يشفي من الفيروس في بعض الحالات... طبعاً هو أكثر فائدة وفعالية من أدوية الإيدز المنتشرة، لكنه لا يقتل الفيروس في بعض الحالات القليلة.




لذلك عندما أتى MMS2.. عندما يؤخذ مع الأول، فإن الاثنين معاً يجعلان تحليل الدم سلبي خالي من الفيروس في كل الحالات وبسرعة... حالياً ليس لدينا آلاف الحالات من الإيدز، لكننا نجمعها وسنقدم الدراسات السريرية اللازمة عندما تُموّل مؤسستنا ومعهدنا لأبحاث المحلول المعجزة... لكن فقط لإعطائك فكرة، كان الإجراء المستخدم: ثلاث قطرات مفعلة من MMS1 كل ساعة على الأقل ثمانية ساعات في اليوم، إضافة إلى كبسولة قياس صفر من MMS2 كل ساعتين وعلى ثمانية ساعات باليوم... كلها باستمرار لثلاثة أسابيع، بعدها أرسلنا عينات الدم للمختبر.

طبعاً يجب شرب كوبين ماء مع أول حبة MMS2.. وكوب واحد مع كل حبة تالية...

انتبه ألا تجعل نفسك مريضاً.. دائماً خفض جرعتك من كلا المحلولين إذا لاحظت أنهما يتعبانك زيادة أكثر من قبل... 

لقد حصلنا أيضاً على نتائج مذهلة مع أنواع السرطان باستخدام المحلول الثاني...

أيضاً في هذه الإنفلونزا المنتشرة حالياً... استخدم نفس المقادير لكن ليس لثلاثة أسابيع، بل إلى أن تتحسن... بعض الناس يتعافون خلال 8 ساعات وبعضهم في أسبوع أو اثنين.... دائماً إذا تعبت خفض الجرعة فوراً ولو إلى الصفر، لكن عد إليها بعد فترة قصيرة.

إذا شعرتَ بالتعب منه، فسبب هذا يعود إلى قتل المرض بسرعة كبيرة مما ينتج كثيراً من السموم وبسرعة..

وهنا امشي في العلاج ببطء أكثر.. إذا لم يكن عندك المحلول الأول، لا مشكلة ابدأ باستخدام الثاني.

لقد رأيت الكفاية من الناس تعافوا من كثير من الأمراض باستخدامهم فقط للمحلول الثاني... المحلول الثاني يكفي ويقوم بالمهمة جيداً... استخدمه في كبسولة واحدة كل ساعتين... زود الجرعة إذا استطعت، وخفضها إذا شعرت بالتعب.

يمكنك أخذه مع أي دواء آخر.. الدواء لا يضر المحلول، والمحلول لا يضر الدواء أيضاً.

هل ترى؟ كان من المفروض أن نحصل على نظام طبي رائع جداً بحيث لم نعد نعرف ما هو المرض، ولا شيء سوى بعض التعب النادر، لو كان نظامنا الطبي يحكمه أناس ذوي أخلاق يحاولون شفاء الأمراض بدل صنع الأموال.

MMS1 وMMS2 هما مجرد قطرة من محيط... على الرغم من أنني أعتقد أن باستخدامهما معاً يمكن شفاء معظم أمراض البشرية، لكنني أعتقد أن مئات العلاجات المعجزة ستُكتشف أيضاً والتي ستغير فهمنا للطب.

في المستقبل، لن تُصنع أي حبة دواء من مواد سامة تستخدمها كل الشركات الدوائية الآن...

MMS1 وMMS2 ليسا سامين أبداً للجسم ولا يضرانه أبداً...

حسناً... ما هو سر MMS2 ؟؟؟ ما هي المادة التي تتحول إلى حمض الهيبوكلوريت في الجسم؟؟

انتظر قليلاً وخذ نفساً عميقاً... إنها نوع خاص من "كلور برك السباحة"... هذا الاسم المتعارف عليه.

لكنها في الحقيقة ليست كلور... إنها مادة تستخدم لتعقيم البرك اسمها: هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم.

هذه المادة لا تحتوي على كلور حر... وهي مادة رخيصة جداً... يمكنك شراؤها من أي مخزن لمواد تعقيم الماء وأحواض السباحة... لكن لا تشتري أي "كلور" كان... تأكد أنه هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم.

نعم صحيح، عندما تضعه في ماء البركة، يتحول فوراً إلى حمض الهيبوكلوريت.. وهو ليس مماثلاً للكلور في الماء على الإطلاق.... هناك مواد كيميائية أخرى قد تطلق الكلور، لكن ليس هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم هذا.

إنه يتحول إلى حمض الهيبوكلوريت HOCl (الصيغة).. تركيبة من الهيدروجين الأكسجين والكلور معاً.

مثل ملح الطعام الذي يحتوي على الكلور، لكن هذا الكلور يتفاعل بشكل مختلف تماماً عن غاز الكلور.

MMS1 وMMS2 مصنوعان من اثنين من أرخص الأملاح المعدنية الموجودة.

MMS1 سيعالج الملاريا، أسوأ مرض يصيب البشرية، في حوالي عشر ساعات، وبكلفة أقل من 5 سنتات!

MMS2 مثله في المبدأ والكلفة وربما أرخص!

صديقي "بيل بوينتون"، الذي ساعدني في بحث كيمياء MMS1، اقترح علي أيضاً كلور تعقيم البرك سنة 2003.

احترتُ لماذا قد تكون تلك المادة مفيدة... لقد كنت أنا وهو نستخدمها حتى قبل أن نعرف ما هي.. لذلك بعد قليل من البحث اكتشفنا أن العنصر الفعال هو حمض الهيبوكلوريت.... الأطباء في دراستهم الطبية يدرسون كل شيء عن حمض الهيبوكلوريت لأنه مركب أساسي ينتجه ويستخدمه جهاز المناعة.

وهكذا.. أنت ترى أن الموضوع ليس بأنني كنت ذكياً جداً، بل فقط كنتُ أبحث عن فرص مناسبة دون الاهتمام بما إذا كنتُ ملائماً مطابقاً لمواصفات الأبحاث الطبية الرسمية أم لا.

والآن، دعنا نرى كيف قمنا باستخدامه... تذكر دائماً أن أي شيء أقوله هنا، هو ليس اقتراحاً لك لتفعله أنت أيضاً.

كل شيء تفعله هو خاص بك حصرياً... لا أستطيع اقتراح وصفات طبية لك... هذا فقط ما قمنا بفعله.

وأنا لا أذكر أسماء الذين ساعدوني في هذا المقال، حماية للناس الأبرياء ولإبقاء أصدقائي بعيدين عن الأذى... لاحقاً عندما أكتب الكتاب ووصيتي سأذكر كل أسماء من ساعدني وعمل معي، لكن ليس الآن.

في البداية، أرسل لي صديق من كندا أن صديقاً له لديه سرطان بروستات.. قلتُ له لماذا لا يجرب حمض الهيبوكلوريت... سأل صديقه... وباختصار أرسلتُ له حينها في ظرف 50 كبسولة محشوة بهيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم من محل مواد تعقيم برك السباحة. 

(هذه المحلات تبيع هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم بتراكيز بين 45% إلى 85%... معظمها حوالي 75%... ولقد جربتها كلها وجميعها تعمل).

هناك دائماً مواد كيميائية أخرى في المزيج الذي تشتريه، لكنها كلها مصممة للاستخدام في برك السباحة لذلك هي غير سامة ومعظمها مستخدمة أيضاً في الطعام المصنع... وأنت تتناول فقط مقداراً ضئيلاً من البودرة البيضاء في كبسولة قياس صفر، وبهذا لن تأخذ أكثر من الجرعة اليومية المسموحة من هذه الكيماويات.




هكذا أخذ المريض 50 كبسولة بمعدل أربع في اليوم، ثم اتصل بي يقول أنه شعر بتحسن كبير لكنه طلب المزيد من الكبسولات لأنه لا يزال تعباً قليلاً... لذلك أرسلت له 50 كبسولة جديدة، وفي النهاية أخبرني أن سرطان البروستات عنده شفي تماماً.

بعدها قمت أنا وبيل بإرسال الكبسولات إلى كثير من الناس عندهم سرطان البروستات ومشاكلها... عندما أرسلوا لنا النتائج، كلهم قالوا أنهم تحسنوا كثيراً أو أن المرض شفي تماماً. (هؤلاء هم الذي عادوا إلي لكي يخبروني.. وفقط لأني ترجيتهم... غالباً الناس لا يعودون إلينا إلا إذا كانوا يريدون المزيد...)... وجدت أن معظم الناس الذين يتحسنوا لا يعودون إلى طبيبهم، فكنت أشترط عليهم أن يعودوا ليخبروني بنتائجهم.

إذاً لديك الآن هذا المحلول الثاني... إنه فعال لكثير من الأمراض وكذلك فعال في علاج الجروح ومشاكل الجلد.

وهو يساعد المحلول الأول لقتل معظم الأمراض التي يسمونها مستعصية، وقد يكون المحلول الثاني جيداً بمستوى ونفس قوة المحلول الأول...

إنه يقتل العوامل الممرضة والجراثيم على الجرح دون أذية النسج المتمزقة... ببساطة أفرغ محتوى كبسولة في ربع كوب ماء واستخدمها لتنظيف الجرح... الكحول، الماء الأكسجيني، اليود وغيرها من المعقمات كلها تسبب ضرراً معيناً للجرح فتسبب تأخر شفائه، لكن MMS2 يقتل الجراثيم ولا يؤذي الخلايا فيحدث الشفاء بسرعة.

هناك بحث عن هذا على الانترنت... وأنا أدرك أن مزيداً من الأبحاث مطلوبة أيضاً، وكنت قد قمت بمعظمها لو أن ملايين الدولارات تلك موجودة، وربما نقوم بها بعد تمويل مؤسستنا [ Click Here to visit the Foundation Site ] .

قررت أنه علي نشر المعلومات والأمانة لأن الضرورة صارت قصوى... لا أستطيع والأرض لا تستطيع الانتظار أكثر.. لقد انتظرت عبثاً أكثر من تسعة شهور زيادة من المفترض... فالمعلومات تصير في أمان إذا انتشرت جيداً.

البارحة، لو أن الشباب السيئين أخذوني إلى السجن أو غيّبوني... كان هناك احتمال كبير ألا تصل هذه المعلومات إلى البشر في الأرض... الآن واليوم هذه المعلومات منشورة على الانترنت... الشباب السيئين لن يقدروا على كتمها بشكل كامل... 

ستكون دائماً موجودة في مكان ما وسوف تنتشر في النهاية... إطلاق النار عليّ لن يوقفها... وقد يقدرون على تأخيرها كثيراً لكن مستحيل أن يوقفوها.

واستمراراً بالتصريح المذكور في كتابي عن MMS في موقع miraclemineral.org لا أستطيع السماح بامتلاك هذه المعلومات من قبل أي فرد أو أي مجموعة... إنها مهمة مثل معلومات المحلول الأول... إذا ملكها أحد محدد فسيبقى هناك كثير من الناس دون الاطلاع عليها.

الآن، أي شخص بإمكانه صنع المحلول الثاني، استخدامه، أو بيعه أو توزيعه مجاناً كما يحب.

لذا هذه الورقة فيها نفس حقوق الملكية المذكورة في كتابي.. ملخصها أنه تتحول إلى ملكية للجميع في حال وفاتي أو سجني.

المحلول الثاني MMS2 شيء واضح مثل الجاذبية... يمكنك معرفة أنه يعمل بمجرد معرفة المعلومات... البحث غير مطلوب لإثبات ذلك... مثل الجاذبية وأنت تلقي تفاحة من يدك... فقط افرد أصابعك وستسقط التفاحة لوحدها على الأرض!

لا تحتاج للبحث طويلاً لتثبت ذلك... قد ترمي التفاحة مرة أو اثنتين لكن الأمر واضح... وهكذا يعمل المحلول الثاني بوضوح تام.

كيميائياً، من الواضح أن حمض الهيبوكلوريت يمكنه قتل العوامل الممرضة، وهذا تم إثباته طبياً.

عندما تنتهي من دراسة هذه المعلومات البسيطة، ستتوضح لك الصورة وكيف يؤثر هذا الحمض.

كثير من المناقضين المشككين بالعلاج سيجدون عملهم صعباً أكثر بنشر المعلومات السلبية حول MMS2.

الكاتبين السلبيين، لا أحد منهم لديه أي فكرة عما يكتب حول المحلول الأول.... والمحلول الثاني سيكون متاحاً أكثر عبر العالم لكل شخص يختار أن يجربه... وصدق أو لا تصدق... إنه سلفاً موجود في معظم دول أفريقيا وأميركا كندا وأوربا وحول العالم.... إنه متوافر جداً بسهولة لدرجة يصعب فيها منعه عبر العالم.

هناك نقطة إضافية أريد ذكرها... تم انتقادي كثيراً أنني لست دقيقاً كفاية في معلوماتي، واقترحوا علي أنه يجب إعطاء التفاصيل والأسماء والأرقام وتقارير فحوصات الدم للناس الذين شفيوا... ذلك سيكون جميلاً لو أنني أستطيع... لكنه سيكون مستحيلاً..آسف... هل ترى لماذا؟... سأكون حينها أزودهم بكل المعلومات والشواهد ليضعونني في السجن!... السلطات في بلدي يحبون جداً فعل ذلك!!

خلال آخر 100 سنة أكثر من 100 شخص من كبار العلماء تم سجنهم وإحراق كتبهم في أميركا فقط، والبعض تم قتلهم بسرية وغموض، وأكثر من ذلك بكثير عبر العالم.

إذا كنت تشك بذلك، فقط ابحث غوووغل عن "FDA suppression"..العديد من أصدقائي قضوا بعض الوقت في السجن في أميركا وتم الاستيلاء على عملهم منازلهم سياراتهم وحسابهم المصرفي وكل ممتلكاتهم ولم ترجع لهم أبداً، كل هذا في السنين الأخيرة الماضية... هل تعتقد أنني أبالغ؟ حسناً اذهب وابحث غوووغل عن “Civil Asset Forfeiture Reform Act of 2000 HR1658” وبعدها راجع السجلات لتعرف كم من الممتلكات تم مصادرتها كمثال خلال سنة 2006 فحسب.... أكثر من 6 ستة بلايين دولار ممتلكات مصادرة وبيعت في المزاد.... أكثر من ثلاث بلايين دولار وضعت في صناديق الحكومة كنتيجة للمزادات العلنية في تلك السنة فحسب!

ستفاجأ عندما تعلم أنه في هذا الأسبوع تماماً نشر خبر أن FDA لديها الحق والسلطة بإعلان أن الزئبق غير ضار أبداً ولا ضرورة للاهتمام أو القلق من إدخاله إلى جسمك عن طريق اللقاحات... (اقرأ Dr. Mercola [ Click Here to See it. ] )

بهذا يمكن للسلطات الفيدرالية بسهولة أن تستولي على ممتلكاتك ومدخراتك كلها وكل ما تملكه حينها... وليس مطلوباً منهم أن يمتلكوا حجة لذلك، ولا يمكنك القيام بأي شيء لاسترداد ما فقدت... لذلك عندي سبب كافي لأظن كثيراً... آسف لذكر الكلمة، لكنني الآن أنشر هذه الورقة من بلد آخر.



حظاً طيباً في استخدام MMS2... لا تدع التحذيرات المخيفة المكتوبة على مغلف هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم تخيفك وتمنعك من تجربته.




لقد اختبرته أنا طيلة سنوات... إذا قمتَ لوحدك وبإرادتك أنت بتحضيره كما ذكرتُ هنا (فقط بحجم كبسولة زيرو)، سيكون آمنا ونافعاً.. مادة بسيطة ينتجها ويحتاجها جسمك بكميات محدودة.
تأكد من شربك كمية وافرة من الماء عند تجربته... وأنا لا زلت أستخدمه مراراً كطريقة وقائية ولصيانة جسمي...

هذا الإعلان عن المحلول الثاني هنا، هو لنشر المعلومات لآلاف الناس عبر العالم.... لا أستطيع أن أقترح عليك أن تتبع ما فعلت... المعلومات هنا هي المهمة... مفتاح لتقليل وعكس سلسلة المرض.
الناس المفكرون سيختبرون حتماً ويدركون ماذا يمكن تحقيقه من معجزات بهذا المحلول المعجزة الثاني.
عمري الآن 76 عاماً، أعيش هنا في بلد ماؤه ملوث، مع الملاريا، أمراض النوم، مرض السل، الهيربيس، 40% من السكان مصابون بالإيدز، وأنا على اتصال مع كل مرض يمكنك تخيله ويمكن أن ينتقل إلي مع المرضى الذين يطرقون بابي كل ليلة طلباً للمساعدة... وأنا باقي دون أي مرض.... أنا نشيط تماماً وتاريخ اليوم هو 15 آب 2009.

جيم همبل... في مكان ما من أفريقيا...

الجرعة:

ضمن الجرعة المحددة، أي كمية زائدة من حمض الهيبوكلوريت لا يستخدمها جهاز المناعة، سيتم تفكيكها وطرحها بشكل طبيعي... MMS2 هو مادة معقمة، تستخدم في أنظمة تعقيم المياه، في برك السباحة، وحتى في الجسم.. إنها تنقص العوامل الممرضة دون إيذاء الخلايا الجسمية الحية.
الجرعة من أجل الاستخدام العام، دون المحلول الأول، يقترح جيم همبل البدء بكبسولة واحدة مع كمية وافرة من الماء (كوبين مع أول كبسولة، ثم كوب مع البقية).. لتتأكد من عدم وجود ردات فعل عندك (طبعاً لم يخبرنا أي أحد عن ردات فعل، هذا فقط لتطمئن).
في اليوم التالي وبعده خذ كبسولة في الصباح وواحدة أخرى في المساء... إذا شعرت بمضايقة في معدتك اشرب المزيد من الماء.
بعدها بالتدريج زود الجرعة من كبسولتين باليوم إلى 3 أو 4 إذا أردت... لكن دائماً حافظ على فاصل زمني ساعتين على الأقل بين الجرعات... اقرأ المزيد عن بروتوكولات الاستخدام في http://jimhumble.biz خاصة 8 و11.
ملاحظة من علاء ومحمد: صار لنا حوالي عشر أيام نأخذ حبة أو اثنتين باليوم، الحمد لله لا يوجد مرض، لكننا لاحظنا بعد بضع ساعات من أول حبة يتحسن التنفس كثيراً وتزداد الطاقة، وأنا لاحظت أن التوتر المستمر في أكتافي بسبب الجلوس كثيراً أمام الحاسب، نقص كثيراً لأول مرة... ولم نلاحظ أي آثار جانبية... مرة واحدة أخذت حبة صباحاً على معدة فارغة فأحسست بقليل من الغثيان وزال بعد تناول قليل من الخضار والسمسم... يفضل أخذها بعد وجبة خضار خفيفة... بالتوفيق!

تصريح: هذه الكتابات هي للثقافة والمعلومات العامة... إنها تصف الاكتشافات التي حققها الكاتب والأعمال التي قام بها متطوعون ساعدوه... ندعو القراء لاستشارة الاختصاصيين الطبيين والعيادات الطبية في حالة المرض.
المقولات هنا حول MMS1 وMMS2 لم تدرسها أو تقيمها FDA... 
MMS هو ملح معدني معروف مذاب في ماء مقطر.... MMS1 وMMS2 هي معقمات للماء... 
التقارير الموضوعة في هذه الورقة لا تشخص، تعالج أو تشفي أو تمنع من أي مرض
إذا كان عندك أي حالة صحية، عليك حمل كامل المسؤولية الشخصية إذا أردت أن تختبر MMS1 أو MMS2
وعليك في الواقع استشارة طبيبك قبل استخدام الأملاح، المعادن، الأغذية، العطور، أصبغة الشعر، محسنات الجلد، مشروبات الدايت الحمية، الزيوت العطرية، اليود، سم الأفاعي، معاجين الأسنان، الكريمات، الأسبارتام، الكحول، السجائر، الصوابين، المواد الغذائية الحاوية على MSG، وأي منتج مذكور في هذه الورقة.
غاز ثنائي أكسيد الكلور (الذي ينتج بكميات ضئيلة من MMS1) هو عامل معقم للماء يستخدم كثيراً في أنظمة تعقيم الماء في كثير من المدن عبر العالم... هناك أدوية أو مواد مشابهة تبيعها المحلات هي: "Stabilized Oxygen" and "Vitamin O،" أو غيرها من الأسماء التجارية المعبأة بعيارات مختلفة... وحتى مخازن أدوات الرياضة تبيع نفس الملح المعدني مثل MMS1 (كلوريت الصوديوم) على شكل أقراص معقمة للماء يستخدمها الكشافة والصيادون. 
f
مصدر المعلومات
http://www.baytallaah.com/articles_reader.php?id=159


----------



## إسماعيل الخاوة (25 يونيو 2010)

هل لديك دليل للموضوع


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك .. مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 يونيو 2010)

الأخت الفاضلة / ام الرور 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تقع المسئولية على هذه الممارسات الصينية على الأجهزة الرقابية بالدولة ، أما الأفراد والمجتمعات فيجب عليهم أن يأخذون الحذر من المواد الغذائية الصينية بصفة عامة.
عموما بارك الله فيكي ، وجعلك أعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك.
مع قبولك تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكي على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.
تقبلي تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 يونيو 2010)

الأخن التاضلة / ام الرور
بارك الله فيكي على هذه المعلومات القيمية وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك.
مع قبولك تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 يونيو 2010)

ربارك الله فيكي أيتها الأخت الفاضلة ، وجعل هذه الأعمال في ميزان حسناتك.
مع قبولك تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 يونيو 2010)

الأخت الفاضلة / ام الرور 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
لماذا لم توضحي بملفك الشخصي بياناتك كاملة .. أقصد الشهادات والدرجات العلمية ، حيث أن ما تعرضيه في المنتدي هو عبارة عن معلومات علمية دقيقة ، ومن ثم فإنه يجب أن يكون القارئ مقتنع تماما بما تعرضيه من موضوعات مختلفة.
عموما .. بارك الله فيكي على هذه المعلومات ، وعلى هذا المجهود الطيب الذي تقصدين منه الخير للجميع.
تقبلي تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 يونيو 2010)

التدليك والرياضة بصفة عامة يعملان على نشاط الجسم وإستعادة طاقته.
بارك الله فيك أيتها الأخت الفاضلة ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع قبولك تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكي على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ، وعلى هذا المجهود.
مع قبولك تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ام الرور (26 يونيو 2010)

اكيد اخي هناك موقع العالم جيم هامبل
www.Jimhumble. org

او
www.Jimhumble. biz 
او
MMS1

علك اخي تتطلع على كل ما هو جديد في العلوم وتستفيد


----------



## safety113 (26 يونيو 2010)

عافانا الله واياك من السرطان


----------



## jeha (24 يناير 2011)

من المكان التالي mms2 يمكننا معرفة المزيد عن ال 
www.hauran.de
أو للحصول على العلاج مباشرة من المكان التالي
www.calla24.de


----------



## nasermms (8 مارس 2011)

تسلم يداك


----------



## حلاتي بغمازاتي (8 مارس 2011)

مشكورهـ اختي (ام الروم) جزاك الله خير يااارب


----------

